# pozdrav iz hrvatske



## tonyy

jel ima netko iz hrvatske?


----------



## bodensee

ja pozdravi tebi is germany


----------



## Audigangster

JA sam iz Slovenije a inace iz Bosne. pozdrav


----------



## csf

LP iz Slovenije,Celje :wave:


----------



## marxon

še en pozdrav s slovenije. LP


----------



## tonyy

Baš mi je drago vidjeti da nas ima...Kakvih proizvoda ima u Sloveniji kupiti?Jel ima Meguiars?


----------



## marxon

nema meguarsa. bio je a neznam zašto ga nije više. bio je tudi vrlo skup. šta ima kod vas za kupit?


----------



## tonyy

Ima eagle one,turtle wax,armor all,sonax,3M


----------



## tonyy

Čega ima kod vas u Sloveniji za kupiti?


----------



## marxon

ima isto: armor all, turtle wax, sonax, 3M i baje da se dobi Menzerno. 
kje ti kupuješ stvare za :buffer: i :detailer: ?


----------



## tonyy

U jednoj trgovini autodijelova i 3M u trgovini boja i lakova,a čuo sam da ima u Italiji-Trstu Meguiars da se kupi pa ću idući tjedan do tamo da vidim.


----------



## marxon

ja sam naročio iz anglije.


----------



## andyboygsi

totally understood all that


----------



## vectra ed

Privjet. dobre djing.


----------



## csf

> totally understood all that


nothing you would be interested in which 

They talk abaut material for detailing that can buy in aur states .


----------



## csf

Če kdo iz Slovenije ali Hrvaške poterbuje karkoli od Meg ,Menzerne ,M3 ... me lahko kontaktirate na PM :car:


----------



## marxon

Carshinefactory ne morm ti še poslat PMja ker nimam dost postov  se pa zanimam.
LP


----------



## Phil1984

andyboygsi said:


> totally understood all that


Well said! Hehe!!

:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

i understand the language honestly.

hello guys just popping in


----------



## optikon

Pozdrav iz Beograda.


----------



## -ROM-

with a nick, knack, paddy whack, give a dog a bone.


----------



## tonyy

optikon said:


> Pozdrav iz Beograda.


Pozdrav...


----------



## tonyy

Kakvih proizvoda korisiš?Čega ima u Srbiji za kupiti?


----------



## optikon

U Srbiji ima: MEGUIAR'S, 3M, FARECLA. Ima i standardno SONAX, AREXON'S, TURTLE WAX, CAR PLAN, NIGRIN itd. Po meni najbolje sto sam probao je MEGUIAR'S ali sa zadovoljan i SONAX nano pro voskom. Daje odlican sjaj.

Sta ima u Porecu od kozmetike ?


----------



## beardboy

rmorgan84 said:


> with a nick, knack, paddy whack, give a dog a bone.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tonyy

optikon said:


> U Srbiji ima: MEGUIAR'S, 3M, FARECLA. Ima i standardno SONAX, AREXON'S, TURTLE WAX, CAR PLAN, NIGRIN itd. Po meni najbolje sto sam probao je MEGUIAR'S ali sa zadovoljan i SONAX nano pro voskom. Daje odlican sjaj.
> 
> Sta ima u Porecu od kozmetike ?


Kod nas ima Turtle wax,Eagle one,Sonax,Nigrin,3M,šteta pa nema Meguiars za kupiti.


----------



## Svig

Pozdrav iz Zagreba!!! Vidim neka poznata lica ovdje!!!


----------



## tonyy

Pozdrav,dobrodošao na DW...


----------



## BStard

Zdravo vsem :wave:


----------



## marxon

Lep dan še naprej =)


----------



## motorsport1700

Alo ekipa, drago mi je da nisam jedini Hrvat (i susjed) fasciniran ovim perverzijama koje cini clanovi ovog foruma!

Pozdrav iz Splita :thumb:


----------



## Svig

Drago mi je da nas je sve više ovdje!!! Pozdrav!!!:thumb:


----------



## nesha83

Jos jedan pozdrav iz Srbije!


----------



## marq.fcb

Evo još jednoga balkanca pozdrav iz Samobora :wave:


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER

Pozdrav iz Sarajeva, ima li jos neko iz Bosne, a i Hercegovine


----------



## marq.fcb

jel smijemo otvorit jednu temu na hrvatskom pa da u njoj pišemo?


----------



## nesha83

Interesuje me dali ima osoba u Srbiji koji su radili sa nekim malo boljim proizvodima(ne sonax i turtle,vec meg,menzerna,dodo,CG,riwax,3m,poorboys.............itd??
ako ima takvih neka mi se jave na Pm,mozda imam poslovnu ponudu


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER

marq.fcb said:


> jel smijemo otvorit jednu temu na hrvatskom pa da u njoj pišemo?


treba viditi sa moderatorima


----------



## keyser

Pozdrav svima...

zanima me gdje u Austriji, ili preciznije- Grac, ima za kupiti Meguiars proizvode? Ima li tko iskustva?


----------



## matekhr

*Pozdrav!*

Pozdrav ekipa,

na tren sam pomislio da sam jedini "bolesnik" sa ovih prostora.
Lakše mi je kad vidim da nas ima još...


----------



## marq.fcb

matekhr said:


> Pozdrav ekipa,
> 
> na tren sam pomislio da sam jedini "bolesnik" sa ovih prostora.
> Lakše mi je kad vidim da nas ima još...


pozdrav:wave:

kad se jednom navućeš onda nema povratka


----------



## Svig

Evo ovdje možete vidjet neke aute koji su prošli kroz moje ruke

http://svig.biz


----------



## nortonski

Bonjour, apres midi mon petit poisson :thumb:


----------



## Svig

Bliži nam se vrijeme blagdana i darivanja te sam i ja odlučio ponuditi neke svoje usluge po "blagdanskim cijenama" 


Dubinsko kemijsko pranje-299kn
Premaz svim vrstama voskova-149kn
Pranje P&S 79kn

Cijena vrijede od 1.12 do 31.12.09

Pozdrav!!!


----------



## m2v

Halo uporabnik Carshinefactory. Nimam še 10 postov pa ti ne morem poslat PM.Zanimajo me stvari od Meguires in Menzerna ter tamponi. Prosim za odgovor na PM. :newbie:


----------



## TeZ

R2D2 said:


> 1112112121211111


I know buddy, I know.


----------



## adnangri

Pozdrav iz Norveske. A inace iz Mostara. Ovde ima sve kupit ali skupo...


----------



## nesha83

adnangri said:


> Pozdrav iz Norveske. A inace iz Mostara. Ovde ima sve kupit ali skupo...


ali vredi!!!


----------



## puki87

Pozdrav is Srbije... Ako neko zna gde ovde ima da se kupi clay bar(u Vojvodini živim):wave:??? Unapred hvala


----------



## nesha83

puki87 said:


> Pozdrav is Srbije... Ako neko zna gde ovde ima da se kupi clay bar(u Vojvodini živim):wave:??? Unapred hvala


ja mogu da ti nabavim bilo koji clay,samo je problem oko preuzimanja..


----------



## Shogun

pozdrav raja


----------



## seat

Evo še en pozdrav iz Slovenije.


----------



## tonyy

pozdrav...


----------



## marq.fcb

pozdrav:wave:


----------



## sicko

pa še moj pozdrav iz SLO


----------



## mislavto

pozdrav decki iz Zagreba. tko zna gdje kod nas ima kupit snow foam ili ti ga car snow???


----------



## marq.fcb

mislavto said:


> pozdrav decki iz Zagreba. tko zna gdje kod nas ima kupit snow foam ili ti ga car snow???


sumnjam da toga ima kod nas, ja uglavnom sve uzimam iz Engleske


----------



## mislavto

neki detalji na pm?? ebay ili sto?koji proizvodac itd


----------



## mislavto

hvala na odgovoru, ali jos ne mogu otvorit privatne poruke jer neam 10 postova


----------



## tonyy

Kod nas jedino možeš naći Eagle one pd sudsing car soap...


----------



## mislavto

*octavia 2007*

sry double post


----------



## mislavto

*octavia 2007*

posto ne mogu otvorit thread u international showroom evo tu par slika. napravio sam samo haubu i gornji dio blatobrana. nisam pretjerivao s poliranjem,samo pocistio lak i voskao. znaci clay bar,3m hand glaze,eagle one nanowax,turtle wax metallic...
*english*: I couldn't start new thread in "international showroom" so i'll put some pic. here. I did only front part of the car(hood etc.). I started with clay bar,then 3m hand glaze and eagle one nanowax and turtlewax metallic(blue bottle). so there are some pictures.













the rest of the car looks like this...it's not bad but there are lots of light scratches


----------



## Z____C

Lep pozdrav iz Ljubljane :detailer: :buffer: :wave:

ZYMOL WAX


----------



## mislavto

susjed,pozdrav iz Zagreba


----------



## kordun

*pozdrav iz engleske*

pozdrav svima


----------



## Z____C

za vse sosede EX-YU forum

:thumb:


----------



## zlatko

evo i mene sa palica 
pozdrav ekipa!


----------



## marq.fcb

zlatko said:


> evo i mene sa palica
> pozdrav ekipa!


:wave:


----------



## mislavto

počela se skupljati oprema..naravno već sam ručno isprobao na ajfonu i bass gitari kako rade paste na ruku,nije loše,definitivno nešto novo za mene nakon hobi pasti...i smrde za popizdit 
moram priznati da mi je ovak na ruke bijeli čep bolji neg zeleni,i na bijelom i na zelenom pad-u.
bijelu nisam imao namjeru uzimati ali išlo je sve u kompletu za 300kn pa sam uzeo.
evo slika :buffer:


----------



## tychotx

buduci da sam i ja iz hr bio bi red da i ja nesto ovdje napisem. 

lijep rad mislave, tako bi i mene nesto cekalo na rs-ici.


----------



## tychotx

samo jedno pitanje, jel netko od vas narucivao sto iz engleske pa da podijeli iskustva?


----------



## mislavto

neki su narucivali, javit ce se...


----------



## nesha83

tychotx said:


> samo jedno pitanje, jel netko od vas narucivao sto iz engleske pa da podijeli iskustva?


Evo ja da ti iznesem svoja iskustva!Sa efipom iz cleanyoucar nisam ni malo zadovoljan,kasne posiljke,na stranici stoji da je recimo neki proizvod dostupan,ti narucis,kad ti stigne paket tog recimo proizvoda nema i kad ih pozoves ili im se obratis putem mail-a oni ti odgovore da trenutno nisu imali na lageru kad si narucivao,i tako uvek imaju neki izgovor,desava se da ti ne posalju sve naruceno,pa posle cekas kad im se smiluje da ti posalju(kad budes postao i previse dosadan,da im saljes 10ak mailova svakog dana ili da ih zoves po jednom svakog dana,onda ti posalju).Po meni totalno neprofesionalni,ili ipak samo tako prema nama koji nismo sa njihjovih ostrva!
Moja preporuka ide elitecarcare ili shinearama,dosta dosta jeftiniji od konkurencije troskovi transporta i veoma profesionalni,i na vreme posalju paket,cim uplatis!
toliko od menemako neko ima neko pitanje,tu sam da odgovorim!

pozz 
Nesa


----------



## Razzzle

*http://translate.google.co.uk/?hl=en&tab=wT#auto|en|*


----------



## dwmc

И Аин'т Гот појма чак и са Гоогле Транслатор, мада ово може да буде забавно за коришћење :lol:


----------



## Keza

pozzz ekipa
jos jedan friski iz nasih krajeva
zivim u petrinji ali radim u zagrebu tj putujem


----------



## marq.fcb

Keza said:


> pozzz ekipa
> jos jedan friski iz nasih krajeva
> zivim u petrinji ali radim u zagrebu tj putujem


:wave::wave:


----------



## kordun

ja sam kupovo od cyc i bili su ok,isporuka na vreme


----------



## Keza

gdje se kod nas moze kupiti 3m paste za poliranje i znate li cijene?


----------



## Shogun

Keza said:


> gdje se kod nas moze kupiti 3m paste za poliranje i znate li cijene?


od 200kn pa nadalje

googlaj ivicek


----------



## Shogun

Ljudi jel vas zanimaju kakvi sample size proizvodi ?


----------



## tychotx

Shogun said:


> Ljudi jel vas zanimaju kakvi sample size proizvodi ?


o kakvim proizvodima je rijec?


----------



## Shogun

ima nas par iz hrvatske , pa bi se dogovorili sto nam se svidja a ne treba nam puno nego da probamo


----------



## mislavto

zahvaljujuci tonyy-u, ja se skompletirao


----------



## Keza

nije lose
jako lijep pocetak
i mene nesto slicno ceka


----------



## mislavto

jos stroj i spreman!


----------



## mislavto

Shogun said:


> ima nas par iz hrvatske , pa bi se dogovorili sto nam se svidja a ne treba nam puno nego da probamo


ja sam za, samo sad vise neam para nazalost. student sam jbg, ovisim o starcima...
ali definitivno bi htio probati samplove od menzerne u buducnosti


----------



## mislavto

kompletan saaaaam. danas stigle jos 2 spuzve, zelena i zuta i sonax krpe za vosak i dobio sam i poklon. hvala tonyy-u i Loni d.o.o 
ovih dana idem po stroj i krecem


----------



## Keza

mislavto said:


> kompletan saaaaam. danas stigle jos 2 spuzve, zelena i zuta i sonax krpe za vosak i dobio sam i poklon. hvala tonyy-u i Loni d.o.o
> ovih dana idem po stroj i krecem


samo pazi da ne pretjeras kao tonyy


----------



## mislavto

Mislis da ne postanem parketar ili


----------



## Keza

bas na to mislim


----------



## tonyy

Kralj parketar...molit ću lijepo....hahaha...


----------



## Keza

oprostite KRALJU
nije bilo namjerno


----------



## mislavto

evo ja danas polidadisem cijeli dan...toni parkete sreduje, ja frizidere, skrinje, gitare...ako zelite da vam se sve sjaji u kuci znati da trebate zvat nas dvojicu
koristio sam vuneni pad, no name padove jer mi se nije dalo prljat 3m-ove i backing plate je 180mm tako da mi nije bas nista islo na ruku. ali ispalo je super na mojoj bass gitari. probao sam bijeli i zeleni cep na vuni pa na tom bijelom no name padu i skidaju dobro ako stisnes, samo ja nisam smio bas jako stiskat jer mi je backin plate prevelik pa da ne zapnem gdje. finisirao sam s ultrafinom na no name crnom padu i ostao zapanjen kako je pasta predobra, sve holograme makne s boje...vidim vec da ce mi to biti najdraza pasta 
evo slika prije i poslije:
prije:








nakon 2 prolaza bez pritiska:









onda je bilo jos 1,2 prolaza bez pritiska i nije bilo pomaka jer su duboke ogrebotine. stavio sam bijeli pad i malo stisnuo ali ne jako zbog (ne)dostupne aparature...
pomak se vidi i to dobro, ovo sto je ostalo je preduboko i bez brusenja ne ide dole sigurno, tu je vec finisirano ultrafinom









i onda sam jos jednom presao s fc+ i finisirao ultrafinom opet...


















beading, ali bez voska


----------



## tonyy

Odlično,super obavljeno...


----------



## mislavto

dakle, diy backing plate. kupio sam tanjur u bauhausu za 70kn a od spuzve koju sam dobio s alpha tools strojem sam napravio ovu malu spuzvicu...bilo je posla i jos nije najbolje ali popravit cu. kupio sam samo ljepljivu cicak traku, ali ne drzi se za spuzvu, morat cu je zaljepiti...i onda ce biti ok


----------



## Keza

moram pohvaliti tonyy-a
danas mi je expresno dosao paket + dar 
jako dobra usluga i cijene


----------



## mislavto

*diy backing plate 2*

sa strojem za poliranje dobio sam dobar gumeni backing plate ali je bio 180mm. malo sam improvizirao tokarski stroj sa skripcem i skalpelom i dobio ovo 

this was holding machine, I don't know how you call it in UK. I turned the machine on then and put the knife on big backing plate and cut it. diameter of cutted backing plate is 80mm...cheers


----------



## mislavto

finalni proizvod, sad je promjer 70mm, malo sam ga smanjio zbog malih padova koji su 75mm


----------



## tonyy

pravi majstor...kralj tanjura...


----------



## Keza

bit ce nesto od njega
cudi me da nitko nista ne komentira 
svaka cast mali


----------



## marq.fcb

jel tko koristi ovo? to bi trebala biti zamjena za Meguiars Last Touch Spray Detailer


----------



## tonyy

Nisam ga nikad koristio,al mislim da je slično megsu last touch.Kako se pokazao,jel dobar?


----------



## mislavto

gdje si kupio taj galon?
sudeci po ostalim eagle one proizvodima vjerujem da je dobar


----------



## mislavto

evo stigao paket od tonyy-a, detailing dobrocinitelja iz Poreča 
2xsonax xtreme wheel cleaner full effect
3m 75mm zuti pad
sampleovi 3m pasta iz hobby probgrama i tw vosak s teflonom plus ptfe
poklonio mi covjek i aplikator za vosak, neam riječi. sad zurim na faks pa evo sam sneak peak padova na diy backing plateu da vidite da je sexy


----------



## Keza

mislavto said:


> evo stigao paket od tonyy-a, detailing dobrocinitelja iz Poreča


dobro si ovo napisao
i meni je jucer dosao paket 
izgleda da je kod tebe bio izdasniji sa extra stvarima :lol:

tonyy je kralj parketar i pasti

p.s. cekaj 4 mje


----------



## mislavto

eto posto se skupilo skoro sve sto je trebalo, eto par slikica


----------



## tonyy

Lijepo,polako se kompletiraš...


----------



## marq.fcb

tonyy said:


> Nisam ga nikad koristio,al mislim da je slično megsu last touch.Kako se pokazao,jel dobar?


nisam ga još isprobao na autu pa prvo pitam 


mislavto said:


> gdje si kupio taj galon?


frend od frenda radi u Valtecu pa mi dofurao,ali navodno se više ne proizvodi, to su imali zadnju paletu pa smo 5-6 komada podijeli na meetingu američkih auti kao nagrade za tombolu 

daj mi reci za taj wax as u dry od galona jel to isto kao ovaj na slici, jerbo meni je to živo sranje ?










ovaj ****pit silikon od wurtha,jel to za sjaj armature ?


----------



## mislavto

da, wax as you dry je taj, meni je odlican proizvod, i nekima ovdje isto koji su ga probali...sta je tebi tocno lose kod njega?
****pit silikone je za gume oko vrata, za dihtanje...nije za spricati armaturu i to sve unutra...


----------



## marq.fcb

mislavto said:


> da, wax as you dry je taj, meni je odlican proizvod, i nekima ovdje isto koji su ga probali...sta je tebi tocno lose kod njega?
> ****pit silikone je za gume oko vrata, za dihtanje...nije za spricati armaturu i to sve unutra...


piše da se kao nanosi na mokri auto,a taj postupak ne volim,a kad se nanosi na suho imam osjećaj kao da šmirgl papirom idem po laku 
ali ima u takvoj istoj boci baš vosak koji se nanosi na suhi lak ako se ne varam....

već sam pomislio da je taj silikon sprej za kokpit da mi to netko pošprica po kokpitu ja odmah ruke tržem :lol:
za te gume koristim sonax gumi pflege


----------



## mislavto

ma wax as you dry je bas za mokri lak, prilikom susenja, pojacava sloj voska na autu i olaksava brisanje, ajmo rec da je kao lubrikant...
ono o cemu ti pricas sto ide na suhi lak ti je eagle one nanowax i to je "normalni" vosak koji ide na suhi lak npr nakon poliranja ili ciscenja laka


----------



## mislavto

lidl apc  sad treba kozu samo namazati kremom i to je to.jako brzo cisti


----------



## marq.fcb

samo se pošprica po koži i trlja se ? nekak mi se apc čini prejak za kožu


----------



## mislavto

pa npr razrijedis ga. ja nisam primjetio da je nesto napravio kozi...nakon sto pocistis mozes namazati kremom za njegu koze ili obicnom nivea kremom i bit ce super
ja sam ovo slucajno probao i kad sam vidio kak izgleda prvo sam se zapitao na cemu ja to sjedim jer nije izgledalo prljavo...tek sad kuzim da je koza svijetla lol!


----------



## marq.fcb

budem uzeo i probao,neki dan uzeo u lidlu za stakla prat ali još nisam probao

keksi i grickalice su u lidlu odlični, ali još moram kemikalije ustanovit


----------



## mislavto

da, grickalice su dobre i jeftine...malo sam s kezom pricao i on kaze da bi trebalo razrijediti apc jer je ovako prejak. mozes i tako probati.ja nisam jer sam misljenja da ne mogu unistit kozu jednim ciscenjem. ionako mozes kasnije prijeci to sto si cistio mokrom krpom namocenom s vodom i onda namazati kremom za kozu...probaj vise varijanti. ali moj zakljucak je da ce ovaj apc raditi svoj posao kod motornog prostora, ispod blatobrana, na plastici i tepisima na podu od auta


----------



## marq.fcb

za to imam Eagle 1 APC :argie:

ali dobro je znati da ima bar nekakve zamjene za E1, a da ne treba izvana naručivat


----------



## mislavto

ja nisam probao ni jedan apc osim ovog iz lidla, nisam siguran dal budem posto ovo super radi. cak razmisljam da ga koristim kao degreaser s mjesavinom sampona za auto prije korekcije na laku. recesija je, treba se snaci


----------



## marq.fcb

dal znaš jel ta apc sredstava skidaju vosak sa felge? tj dal i sredstva koja su namjenjena za felge skidaju vosak ?


----------



## mislavto

mislim da svi takvi cistaci skidaju, apc sigurno skida vosak je je to prakticki tekuci deterdzent, mislim da je luzina. uglavnom, vosak je zapravo mast, tj. esteri, imaju izmjenjenu skupinu, nije bitno koju sad, ne sjecam se
ako deterdzenti ciste mast onda "ciste" i vosak jer je to zapravo slicno ili isto...


----------



## mislavto

ljudi znam gdje kupiti karnaubu, 250kn/kg je...issss, al cemo kemijat

http://www.brijacnica.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=648
http://www.ehow.com/how_7816794_make-homemade-carnauba-wax.html
http://www.ehow.com/how_2094277_make-car-wax.html

sad neam para ali jednom cu se uz pomoc cure okusati u ovom

i poglete kak je ovaj skup 

http://www.automotoportal.hr/2010/0...i-i-najskuplji-vosak-za-poliranje-automobila/


----------



## SystemClenz

Hmmm!


----------



## mislavto

, we are talking about carnauba wax. i found a store which sells pure carnauba wax for 30gbp/kg here in Croatia. maybe I'll try something with that


----------



## mislavto

stigao clay bar nakon vise od mjesec dana :S
ali svejedno hvala eliteu


----------



## tonyy

pa bilo je i vrijeme više...da stigne...


----------



## marq.fcb

koji clay si uzeo?

sad imam meg., ali razmišljam o ovom 
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autoclay.php?cPath=79


----------



## mislavto

isti takav ali mekani

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autoclay-soft.php

nisam ga jos probao ali za razliku od onog s ebaya je ljepljiv, kao i prvi clay od mothers-a
pise da za lubrikant treba samo vodu, ali necu se uzdat u to 

evo ga


----------



## marq.fcb

uzet ću i ja toga onda

uzeo sam u lidlu apc od višnje pa da vidim kakav je


----------



## mislavto

to je nesto novo ili? ja sam samo ovaj "obicni" nasao...


----------



## marq.fcb

ima 3 vrste, plavi(kao obični), žuti(limun) i crveni(trešnja)


----------



## mislavto

nisam vidio to, ali sad cu kupit ostala 2 pa cu ih mijesat 
sad sam odlucio skupljati novce za kemikalije za vosak pomalo...moram pocet raditi preko student servisa cini se


----------



## marq.fcb

našao još malo APC-a kod nas


----------



## mislavto

svaka cast sto si nasao. meni je ovaj od lidla odlican, cijeli auto unutra sam pocistio s njime. razrijedio sam ga ovaj put. predobro auto izgleda sad. tako da cu ga i dalje koristiti a budem probao i ove ostale neke


----------



## marq.fcb

u kojem omjeru apc iz Lidla razrijediš?

ja sam stavio 2-3 čepa na 500ml


----------



## Keza

sve je to isto sranje
a sad narucivat megs po meni je totalni promasaj ili neki drugi koji je kao za auto


----------



## mislavto

apc je king of the day kod mene....danas mi je pocistio motorni prostor, onda onaj unutrasnji dio vrata, oplatu na haubi, pa ispod blatobrana, sve zivo i mrtvo
auto je prijeden clay barom i ceka sutra...


----------



## mislavto

marq.fcb said:


> u kojem omjeru apc iz Lidla razrijediš?
> 
> ja sam stavio 2-3 čepa na 500ml


isto tako negdje, mozda i manje od tog na 500ml, cisti ko zver! :detailer:


----------



## mislavto

evo zasad dok jos ne napravim posao do kraja, mali sneak peak 

posto mi faks nikako ne da mira, auto mi je bio zapusten jako dugo. sad su zavrsili prvi ispiti pa sam krenuo radit "generalku" kako unutra tako i izvana.

proizvodi koje sam koristio:
pranje:
nigrin sampon s voskom
all purpose cleaner (apc)
detailing kistovi
rukavica za pranje sonax
rukavica od mikrofibre sonax
auto je opran two bucket metodom(dvije kante, jedna za sampon druga za ispiranje spuzve)
oprani su i pragovi unutra, unutrasnja strana vrata itd.

unutrasnjost:
sve je oprano uz pomoc apc-a i detailing kistova te su koristene sonaxove ****pit krpe

motorni prostor:
apc, kistovi, mikrofibre
clay bar:
bilt hamber clay bar 200g
poliranje:
3m fc+, 3m zeleni i zuti pad. 3m ultrafina SE i tamno plavi pad

vosak: sonax xtreme 1 full protect

slike od pranja nemam...to znate kak ide 

motorni prostor
prije:


















poslije:


















clay bar:









neke slike tijekom procesa clay-anja. nije bilo puno prljavstine osim na donjem dijelu vrata i zadnjem braniku...neke slike...


















auto je nakon toga opran i pregledan da se vide defekti. izgledali su poprilicno gadno iako nije bilo dubokih swearlova. ali holograma je kao u prici...

















































































prvi 50/50:

























malo me nije vrijeme posluzilo kasnije sa slikama, ali evo nekih poslije...budu slike i po suncu kad izade, jos cijeli auto nije dovrsen...











































































































tu sam uspio uloviti malo sunca, swearl and hologram free ;D


----------



## mislavto

evo slika na suncu malo


----------



## tonyy

Bravooo...


----------



## marq.fcb

dobar posao, još malo bacit nešto po plastici od motora da se bolje sjaji 

na crnom autu vidjet defekte je jednostavno dok na bijelom je PITA


----------



## mislavto

necu nista po plastici motora, samo sam pocistio jer nije dugo sredeno...ljudi kupujte dobar backing plate. morate imati onu spuzvu izmedu pogotovo ako ste pocetnici, jedino je to nacin da ne poskakuje spuzva na mjestima koja nisu ravna. ulozite u bakcing plate ili napravite homemade medupodlosku kao ja. ja cu si kupiti onaj 3m backing plate cim skupim novce, definitivno


----------



## Keza

super ovo ispalo
dobar si


----------



## Svig

Vidim da ima dosta ljudi koje zanima car detailing ali se muče kako i s čim napraviti posao.

Organiziram tečajeve: dubinsko kemijsko čišćenje -1300kn + 200kn kozmetike(gratis) profi line ne lidl i ostale gluposti.

Tečaj traje jedan dan i u tom vremenu naučit čete više nego nego što bi sami naučili za 2god.

zainterseirani se mogu javit na mail ili mob

http://svig.biz


----------



## mislavto

nije ti to lose, ali mozda bi mogao ljude uciti i ostalim "granama" detailinga...
jel tajna koji su to profi line proizvodi?


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER

Dobro si uredio Octaviu, spremna za lijepo vrijeme:thumb:
Interesuje me koju mašinu koristiš?


----------



## Svig

mislavto said:


> nije ti to lose, ali mozda bi mogao ljude uciti i ostalim "granama" detailinga...
> jel tajna koji su to profi line proizvodi?


može,nema problema ako netko želi nešto naučiti slobodno neka se javi

U ovom slučaju bi dobio 5L koncetrata za kemijsko i jš neke sitnice


----------



## marq.fcb

Svig said:


> 1300kn


svig prvi april je jučer bio :lol:


----------



## mislavto

LOLVO_DRIVER said:


> Dobro si uredio Octaviu, spremna za lijepo vrijeme:thumb:
> Interesuje me koju mašinu koristiš?


stroj je alphatools iz bauhausa, jeftin i sasvim dobro radi, bez ikakve greske...a izgleda isto i ima iste specifikacije kao ovaj stroj. i ima jos jedan stroj koji ima iste specifikacije i izgled i koji je jos jeftiniji, od einhella...

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-...r.php?osCsid=6874276d7633861359c9317599a84937


----------



## Keza

danas mi je dosao paket od tonyy-a i moram ga pohvaliti na brzini i svemu
jos jednom hvala :thumb:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mislavto

To je taj trio...toni je kralj!


----------



## marq.fcb

imao sam radne akcije i maknuo sam stražnji spojler da malo počistim ispod njega i znao sam da neće ići lako dole, ali da je prašina baš tak zapekla na boju nisam očekivao 

ovak je bilo u početku



















i ovako je sada nakon čišćenja



















nemam doma agresivne paste, pa me zanima dal bi bilo ok probat sa šmirglom od 2k-3k ?


----------



## tonyy

Jel imaš clay?probaj s njim,ili od sonaxa extreme za felge koji je jak i napravi crveno.Jer je to ipak samo prljavština,po meni nema smisla sa vodobrusnim prljavštinu skidati..


----------



## marq.fcb

probao sam odmah clayom, ali ostalo je kao što se vidi na slici

probat ću još sa tim sonaxom, a možda i sa purol pastom(makar nije za lak na autu), a onda završit sa srednjom i finom menzernom


----------



## tonyy

Aha šta nije išlo clayem..probaj sonax jer je on najjači a ne šteti laku.Tu bi možda pomoglo onaj Ironx..


----------



## marq.fcb

probat ću sa sonaxom, ali sumnjam da bi išlo dole sa ikakvom tekućinom kad nije benzin i razrjeđivač skinuo 

najbolje primjenit ćekić i šerafinciger pa malo na oldschool način skinut tvrdokorne mrlje :lol:


----------



## tonyy

haha..


----------



## tonyy

Probaj sa pastom pa vidjet koliko skida...


----------



## Z____C

mislavto said:


> evo slika na suncu malo


nice:thumb:


----------



## marq.fcb

evo danas konačno završio ali mi je polirka otišla u k....


----------



## Keza

jako lijep autic
mora se to uzivo vidjeti


----------



## tonyy

Odlično si to napravio.


----------



## oz7

Pozdrav, ja se nedavno zarazio i krenuo u obradu voznog parka, pa prilažem prve rezultate :buffer:

Kolekcija

















Prvi rezultati


----------



## tonyy

Pozdrav..super izgleda..od kuda si?


----------



## Keza

lijepa kolekcija a i autici


----------



## mislavto

evo teaser dok ne budem imao vremena za cijelu temu




































ovo je predeno samo s bijelim cepom tako da su hologrami ostali ali vidi se da su swearlovi maknuti...vrata su bila u kurcu, neki sticky lak skroz, extrafina je ostavljala tragove, ruzne...ali ultrafina ih je sjebala nabrzinu, osobno najdraza pasta ikad


----------



## tonyy

Bravo..odlično si to napravio..


----------



## mislavto

@marq.fcb daj malo poslikaj mukija


----------



## oz7

Evo i sljedećeg koji je podlijegao tretmanu  
Za ovog je trebalo dobrih 9 sati za dovesti u red.

Nažalolst nemam neke before i 50/50 slike ali vjerujte mi da je auto bio katastrofa nakon godina pranja spužvom i čarlijem. :wall:


























I rezultat:

































Ispričavam se ako je previše slika


----------



## tonyy

Nije previše,šta više to bolje..super izgleda..


----------



## mislavto

Nije previse slika samo salji
Vidim imas alpha tools kao i ja, jesi zadovoljan njime?


----------



## marq.fcb

mislavto said:


> @marq.fcb daj malo poslikaj mukija


ima tu par slika 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2709839&postcount=21


----------



## mislavto

pas mater koliko amera
odlicna vozilica, a sta brunda u njoj, v8 ili nesto pitomije


----------



## marq.fcb

to je slikano na meetingu u Jaski prošle godine, baš se danas vratio sa meeta u Žminju 

V8 brunda


----------



## Keza

sad ti ne gine da nas provozas


----------



## mislavto

Keza uzeo si mi rijec s tipkovnice


----------



## Keza

znam ja sto je dobro 

imao sam prije forda


----------



## oz7

mislavto said:


> Nije previse slika samo salji
> Vidim imas alpha tools kao i ja, jesi zadovoljan njime?


Moja polirka je Einhell iz Metro-a al navodno da su identčne. Ja zadovoljan, odradio desetak auta dosad bez problema, mislim da mi treba još dosta iskustva prije nego budem imao realne potrebe za nekom boljom/skupljom. Jedino ovi padovi i backing plate bez spužve koji dolaze snjom baš i nevaljaju. Prvi put sam radio s njima i namučio se bez nekog efekta. Kadnije sam naručio 3M backing plate s kojim je milina raditi.

Evo i zadnji auto kojeg sam radio, cijeli set 3M politura + Poorboys EX-P sealant + DJ Hard Candy. Moram reći da nakon što smo izveli gotov auto iz garaža bilo je :doublesho

Auto je bio pun swirlova i holograma al je ispao :thumb:
Par slika (nikako da se sjetim slikati before) :


----------



## tonyy

Super izgleda astra..za koliko puta su samplovi od dodoa?


----------



## marq.fcb

Keza said:


> sad ti ne gine da nas provozas


ako će biti prilike nema problema


----------



## mislavto

oz7 said:


> Moja polirka je Einhell iz Metro-a al navodno da su identčne. Ja zadovoljan, odradio desetak auta dosad bez problema, mislim da mi treba još dosta iskustva prije nego budem imao realne potrebe za nekom boljom/skupljom. Jedino ovi padovi i backing plate bez spužve koji dolaze snjom baš i nevaljaju. Prvi put sam radio s njima i namučio se bez nekog efekta. Kadnije sam naručio 3M backing plate s kojim je milina raditi.
> 
> Evo i zadnji auto kojeg sam radio, cijeli set 3M politura + Poorboys EX-P sealant + DJ Hard Candy. Moram reći da nakon što smo izveli gotov auto iz garaža bilo je :doublesho
> 
> Auto je bio pun swirlova i holograma al je ispao :thumb:
> Par slika (nikako da se sjetim slikati before) :


da indenticne, jos je ova u metrou jeftinija...iste su kao dodo juice spin doctor samo imaju druge naljepnice
backing plate jednostavno mora imati spuzvu ako zelis normalno raditi..ja trenutno improviziram 3m-ov backing plate i ide mi dobro...ako je taj koji si dobio s einhellom onaj veliki gumeni, mozes ga izrezati da imas backing plate za manji pad...ja sam napravio bas to
koliko te sealant izasao?
btw. ti imas bas neku radionicu ili ti je to hobi kao nama ostalima?


----------



## mislavto

evo backing plateovi, besplatni hehe









s medupodloskom

















s medupodloskom









znam da nisu prelijepi ali to im ni nije svrha...na ovom malom backing plateu se moze raditi bez medupodloske ali na velikom nikako, pogotovo ako se ide na zaobljene povrsine. s medupodloskom ide ko po loju...


----------



## marq.fcb

jel valja šta ovaj gel ?


----------



## mislavto

ja nisam probao, ali ako imas novaca kupi meguiar's endurance, to sam probao i jako dugo traje i lijepo izgleda...ja imam od mafre koji je isto dobar ali ne traje kao meguiar's
tonyy mozda ima u ducanu nesto od armoralla pa ce se javit


----------



## marq.fcb

uzet ću u skoro vrijeme od megsa....

od mafre nije loš izgledom, ali nakon prve kiše kao da ga nije ni bilo tj nakon 100km po suhom


----------



## tonyy

Ovaj od armor all je dobar,al ako oćeš pravu stvar uzmi meguiars,ja sam prezadovoljan s njim..od gelova koji se nađu kod nas najbolji je od sonaxa..


----------



## puki87

Pozdrav za sve!

Pogledao sam prethodnih par stranica, svaka čast svima!!!

Jel se sretao ko od vas sa proizvodima ove tvrtke?

http://www.himia.bg/

Neki lik ih nudi za male pare, pa me zanima ima li poente kupovati...

evo i tog što prodaje:
http://www.totalnojeftino.com/index.php


----------



## oz7

tonyy said:


> Super izgleda astra..za koliko puta su samplovi od dodoa?


Hvala, dokativnom procjenom voska utrošenog rekao bih da je jedan sample za 3 auta veličine ove Astre, Golfa ili slično.



mislavto said:


> da indenticne, jos je ova u metrou jeftinija...iste su kao dodo juice spin doctor samo imaju druge naljepnice
> backing plate jednostavno mora imati spuzvu ako zelis normalno raditi..ja trenutno improviziram 3m-ov backing plate i ide mi dobro...ako je taj koji si dobio s einhellom onaj veliki gumeni, mozes ga izrezati da imas backing plate za manji pad...ja sam napravio bas to
> koliko te sealant izasao?
> btw. ti imas bas neku radionicu ili ti je to hobi kao nama ostalima?


Dobra ideja za backing plate,možda kopiram ako budem imao volje, koju spužvu si koristio za izradu? :buffer:
Sealan je nekih 14 funti koštao + dostava. Ovo je zasad samo samo hobi i način opuštanja živaca na par sati kad ima vremena, prilike ima jer sad moram svaki auto u obitelji srediti a i frendovi su se već predbilježili.


----------



## oz7

mislavto said:


> ja nisam probao, ali ako imas novaca kupi meguiar's endurance, to sam probao i jako dugo traje i lijepo izgleda...ja imam od mafre koji je isto dobar ali ne traje kao meguiar's
> tonyy mozda ima u ducanu nesto od armoralla pa ce se javit


Slažem se, Meguiars endurance je definitvno najbolji i najtrajniji premaz za gume kojeg sam ikad koristio, no postoji samo jedan problem, kad koristite njega na gumama možete koristiti samo nejga, jer on kao da impregnira gumu pa ona par tjedana nakon tretmana ne upija ostala crnila za gume i teško je gumu osvježiti drugim sredstvima.

Što se alternative tiće, uzeo sam za probu 5 litara crnila za gume u Metrou za nekih 60-ak kuna i zadovoljan sam za tu cijenu, guma se sjaji skoro ko s meguiarsom, naravno da ne traje tako dugo i da ga ispere prva kiša ali za tu cijenu se ne mogu buniti.


----------



## mislavto

oz7 said:


> Hvala, dokativnom procjenom voska utrošenog rekao bih da je jedan sample za 3 auta veličine ove Astre, Golfa ili slično.
> 
> Dobra ideja za backing plate,možda kopiram ako budem imao volje, koju spužvu si koristio za izradu? :buffer:
> Sealan je nekih 14 funti koštao + dostava. Ovo je zasad samo samo hobi i način opuštanja živaca na par sati kad ima vremena, prilike ima jer sad moram svaki auto u obitelji srediti a i frendovi su se već predbilježili.


Jel tajna koliko naplacujes? Ja sam stavio 500kn i ljudi se javljaju al nitko jos ne dolazi.neki su se najavili al nista previse, ocekivao sam vise...
A sto se tice backing platea, ja sam sa strojem dobio gumeni 150mm. Pa sam od njega napravio manji...lako ide, samo stavis skalpel i prode kao kroz maslac
Prvi puta sam koristio pad koji sam dobio sa strojem ali sam ljepio s onim moment super ljepilo pa se raspalo nakon nekog vremena jer je bilo kruto.sad sam opet uzeo pad za spuzvu ali sam na njega prvo naljepio tkaninu pa tek onda cicak i sad je super, ljepljeno je s nekim ljepilom za tkaninu, moram vidit kako se zove...
evo ga
http://www.mega-sisak.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/uni.jpg


----------



## oz7

Nisam još napaltio jer prvo rješavam svoje aute, pa onda na red dolaze tuđi. Iskreno nemam pojma koliko da naplatim nisam još razmišljao o tome, jedino znam da nebude besplatno


----------



## mislavto

pa da, neznam koliko ti vremena izgubis, ali ja s clay barom, pranjem i pripremom a onda poliranjem i voskanjem radim i po 15 sati...jer uglavnom auti koje sam polirao budu usrano prljavi, a ja operem sve, i ispod kotaca i felge i sve ostalo sto se moze


----------



## tonyy

Bravo mali,to je pravi detailing..


----------



## oz7

mislavto said:


> pa da, neznam koliko ti vremena izgubis, ali ja s clay barom, pranjem i pripremom a onda poliranjem i voskanjem radim i po 15 sati...jer uglavnom auti koje sam polirao budu usrano prljavi, a ja operem sve, i ispod kotaca i felge i sve ostalo sto se moze


Meni je najdulje trebalo nekih 12 sati i to za crnog ML-a jer je trebalo komplet pranje, clay, 3 ruke poliranja, sealan i vosak, ali to s pomagačem. Uglavnom radis s burazom pa brže ide. Naporan je to posao ak želiš sve napravit kak spada. Mi danas od jutra dva auta uzeli na tapetu i sad pauziramo, do večere smo valjda gotovi


----------



## mislavto

a to sto vas je dvojica pomaze kod pranja clayanja i voskanja ili stavljanja sealanta...kod poliranja je jedna masina pa je problem...jedino moze on polirati mjesta koja ti ne mozes sa strojem pa da ubrzate...ali svakako je lakse u dvoje, imas i drustvo. ja sam uglavnom usamljeni umjetnik


----------



## bo.

Pozdrav svima, ja sam iz Virovitice.
Zadnjih par dana čitam ovdje i sad znam da ništa neznam..

Vidim da slabo koristite Sonax, jel zbog toga što nije dobar ili jer su ostali puno bolji za detailing?


----------



## mislavto

pozdrav, ima sonax dobrih proizvoda, ovisi za sto trazis...ali za neko ozbiljno poliranje laka se drzi nekih drugih firmi...
ali npr evo od sonaxa sto je ok, drugi ce se nadovezati...
1. čistač felgi xtreme full efect link

2. čistač unutrasnjosti, neznam kako se zove.
3. premium carnauba vosak, meni je dobar i ovaj xtreme u limenci...
hobi paste po meni ne valjaju, imam cijeli program doma iz vremena kad nisam bas puno znao o detailingu(ne kazem da sad znam). dobre su kao filleri, ali za uklanjanje swearlova, holograma ili neceg drugog ne!
jedino profi linija pasti je navodno jako dobra, o tome ce tonyy reci nesto vise, on se cuje sa zastupnicima...


----------



## tonyy

Koristi se dosta sonax,ima jako dobrih stvari,kao šta je napisao kolega sprej za felge je odličan,pa premium carnauba vosak.E sad profi liniju od sonaxa nisam još isprobao al kažu mi da je vrhunska..


----------



## mislavto

eh da, jos nesto. svi koji su tu dosli na forum su skuzili da nista ne znaju 
kriva je ponuda proizvoda na nasem trzistu, za bilo sto kvalitetnije moramo traziti strane forume i shopove nazalost. valjda ce se i to jednom promijeniti, budemo mozda jednom imali i svoj forum i svoje uvoznike kvalitetnih stvari...s tim da nam sonax postaje sve bolji za neke stvari


----------



## tonyy

Da puno smo toga naučili i navukli se na naručivanje iz uk..


----------



## marq.fcb

jel tko probao ovaj sprej sa unutrašnjost ?


----------



## tonyy

Jesam,dobar je,ali ništa posebno,dobije se matt efekt i ima dobar miris.


----------



## mislavto

ovo je jako dobro navodno, netko je ovdje na forumu testirao
http://www.detailedimage.com/SONAX-M49/Upholstery-Carpet-Cleaner-P543/500-ml-S1/


----------



## marq.fcb

mislavto said:


> ovo je jako dobro navodno, netko je ovdje na forumu testirao
> http://www.detailedimage.com/SONAX-M49/Upholstery-Carpet-Cleaner-P543/500-ml-S1/


ali to nije za kokpit nego za sjedala i slično


----------



## tonyy

E taj mi je vrhunski za siceve..


----------



## marq.fcb

ima kod nas SONAX Xtreme čistač kokpita, ali samo od 300ml i još je skuplji dok vani ima od pola litre


----------



## mislavto

marq.fcb said:


> ali to nije za kokpit nego za sjedala i slično


znam znam, samo sam rekao da valja...


----------



## tonyy

Meni je od Sonaxa najbolji ovaj
http://www.sonax.com/Car-Care/Produ...de)/13013/380041-SONAX-Trim-protectant-glossy

Izašao je xtreme i ovaj u pola litarskom ,samo ga još nismo dobili..


----------



## mislavto

pronađi uljeza/što je novo 
thnx kralju!


----------



## tonyy

Novi fc+ i pad...a di ti je coca cola?


----------



## mislavto

hahaha, to sam dao striceku iz c exa
meni je ovo bilo zanimljivije


----------



## Keza

jos malo pa ces postati glavni distributer


----------



## tonyy

haha...


----------



## mislavto

tonyy said:


> Novi fc+ i pad...a di ti je coca cola?


lako tebi pogodit sta je novo


----------



## tonyy

Na jednoj prijašnjoj slici su bile samo 3 paste..tako da je logično bilo..


----------



## mislavto

logicno je bilo kad si ti poslao to jucer u ovo doba negdje


----------



## tonyy

Tako je..


----------



## Keza

ajd se sad pohvalite tko ima vecu kolekciju


----------



## Keza

btw ovo tonyy samo spama
hoce istisnuti jos koji post 
hahhaha

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tonyy

Hahaha..:lol:


----------



## marq.fcb

skupljaju što veću kolekciju jer su im neke druge stvari male :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keza

marq.fcb said:


> skupljaju što veću kolekciju jer su im neke druge stvari male :lol: :lol:


cuj ima u tome nesto :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mislavto

Jaaaaaooo keza jel ti zelis onaj bijeli pad ili )))))))


----------



## tonyy

A misli i snow foamati kad dođe u Poreč...


----------



## mislavto

Hahahaha, da da, cuo sam, a tu se bahati 
Tonyy hoces glasurit paste malo posto nemrem ponudit nista drugo kad sve imas
Keza ce bit postar


----------



## tonyy

Može,pošalji sample..


----------



## Keza

malo zeke peke neće nikom škodit 
budite kolegijalni :driver: :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tonyy

Naravno,zeka peka uvijek dobrodošla..


----------



## Keza

sve ispod peke je dobrodoslo


----------



## tonyy

Eeee nešto ispod peke bi itekako dobro došlo..


----------



## mislavto

bolje nesto okrenut...npr neki rotary ražanj


----------



## Keza

sve se moze kad se dogovori


----------



## tonyy

Morat ćemo nešto dogovoriti..


----------



## Keza

ja znam koja je trojka uvijek spremna
trebaju se i ostali oglasit


----------



## mislavto

stigao megs



















thnx elite!


----------



## marq.fcb

kolko krznaša te na kraju ispalo ?


----------



## mislavto

142kn s postarinom.jbt to je malo skuplje od sonaxovog a dobijes duplo vise voska koji je po pricama puno bolji od sonaxa xtreme 1 full protect
Btw danas mi je auto bio na kemijskom pa sam malo saznao sta kako
Lik koristi mafra pulimax kao kemikaliju
Sad otvara autopraonicu, rucnu..iako nije cuo za swearlove, two bucket, foam lance...nista
Al ici ce mu sigurno jer dobro obavlja kemijsko i nije skup tako da ima musterija vec


----------



## marq.fcb

kaže tony da ima dobar beading megs 

pulimax nije loša kemikalija za unutrašnjost zato sam pitao neki dan kakav je sonax za kokpit


----------



## tonyy

Da megs ima super beading...bio mi na ibizi od 7.mjeseca prošle godine pa do 4.ove godine, jedno 5 slojeva sam stavio..sad je gore dodo rainforest rub..a on ima još bolji beading..


----------



## oz7

Javi kakav je Meguiars, i meni je odavno na wish listi na elitecarcare.  Samo me uvijek strah da ne pretovarim košaricu pa mi lupe carinu gore.

Inaće, radilo se malo preko vikenda:

Before:

















Ponestalo mi snowfoama 









3M FC+ samo gdje je potrebno, ostalo Extra Fine i na kraju Poorboys EX-P sealant i DodoJuice Diamond White










Beading

















Slikanje za kraj, A4 je isto dobio novi sloj sealanta i DJ Diamond White, prije 3 mjeseca sam na njega stavio Meguiars NXT 2.0 vosak koji je sad već bio pri kraju.


















































Opet sam ga prećero sa slikama :doublesho


----------



## mislavto

mislim da ce tonyy plakat kad vidi beading od poorboysa
moram i ja neki sealant narucit hitno...svaka cast, slobodno jos slika daj, mi zudimo za time
e da, volvo je prekrasan...
zasto si isao samo s extra fine pastom, zasto nisi jos ultrafinom presao malo, od nje auto dobije neki fora sjaj
vidjet cemo meguiars cim operem skodilaka, to cu vjerojatno sutra, sad ga nema doma

meni je isto wishlist na eliteu podug, ali polako, nije ovaj studentski zivot tak lagan...treba jos rucnik, rukavicu neku dobru, sealant, butter wax od chemical guysa i foam lance....i


----------



## mislavto

dobar fotic al ja los fotograf...enivej auto je fkt dobro ociscen, nije bio jako prljav ali ipak je na sjedalima bilo svaceg, seka je imala neko vraćanje hrane koju je pojela 













































































































cini se da je nepopularna mafra medu nama ipak dovoljno dobar proizvod za ocistit auto kako treba...meni bar i mislim da cu kupit pulimax jednom, osim ak netko ne pokaze neki bolji proizvod naravno


----------



## Görtosing

jel itko od vas probao reparirat kožu? ne mislim na bezveze mazanje i to nego baš na brušenje i nanošenje nove boje?

Kao ovo http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195387
Ima stvarno gro toga po netu a evo meni se ovo cini zanimljivo http://www.leatherrepairkits.com/individual_products.shtml


----------



## mislavto

ja sam samo cistio kozu, ali radio reparaciju nikad..bilo je u auto klubu jednom o tome...treba pokusat jednom, ali previse je toga sto treba pokusat


----------



## Görtosing

Ja bi to probao na svojim sicevima odmah, samo tražim preporuku za materijal i ako ima kakvih caka na koje treba pazit


----------



## Bossni

Pozdrav iz Svedske momci i cure. Ja sam inace iz Bosne


----------



## tonyy

Pozdrav i tebi,dobrodošao..


----------



## zlatko

pozdrav :buffer:


----------



## Keza

pozz boss


----------



## Keza

Ja sam u subotu malo skoknuo do Poreča. ono malo odmorit dušu i posjetiti odredene ljude. 
pa se malo kupovalo:



u slobodno vrijeme se našao sa tonyy-em
ali kako sam stalno slušao tonyy-a o fl i sf rekao sam mu da ima čast to sve dokazati
naravno on je samo čekao da ja to kažem 













majstora pitajte da vam opiše proces ovog remek djela 

i za kraj mi ja da vrećicu uzoraka da ne budem tuzan jer nisam nista radio 



zadnje dvije bočice su megs endurance tyre gel i meges shampoo plus

hvala na pažnji 

do sljedeceg puta :wave:


----------



## mislavto

Nije ti dao da snowas auto? jbt
Svaka vam dala, moram i ja doc jednom s marijom...
Ja danas bio u bihacu kupio sam 10 traka za zastititi plastike za 4km i 4 odlicne mikrofibre za 6.5km)


----------



## Keza

dao je 
ali ne mozes slikati i raditi

nesto mi poznate te krpe 
mislim da sam i ja nesto slicno uzeo u bih kad sam bio


----------



## mislavto

svaka je u jednoj boji...


----------



## mislavto

Bossni said:


> Pozdrav iz Svedske momci i cure. Ja sam inace iz Bosne


 pozdrav momak :buffer:


----------



## tonyy

Proces za Fiata je bio:

Turtle wax extreme za felge
Valet pro ph neutral snow foam i apc Eagle one
Elite kist
Šampon Poorboys slick suds
Metoda 2 kante
Eurow rukavica
Sušenje sa ručnikom od mikrofibre Chemical guys miracle dryer
Brisanje guma sa kanebo krpom
Meguiars gel za gume
Eagle one wet wax as u dry vosak


----------



## marq.fcb

kakav je od sonaxa gel za plastiku?
od megsa je katastrofa, poslije prve kiše kao da ga nije niti bilo


----------



## Keza

ja ga jos nisam isprobao (nemam vremena) ali uskoro cu ga isprobat pa javim dojmove
jos moram frendu twinga sredit koji ima plasticne branike
on ce biti malo bolji pokusni kunic


----------



## tonyy

Odličan je..izdrži nešto više od mjesec dana..tj.ima beadinga..i nakon par pranja ima beadinga. Koji od megsa imaš?Jer baš razmišljam o kupnji ovoga
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/megui...dash-and-trim-restorer.php?manufacturers_id=6


----------



## Keza

po meni je ovo najbolja stvar ali jebeno kostaaaaa
http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/


----------



## tonyy

Da,vidio da ga dosta hvale..al i cijena je malo paprena..


----------



## mislavto

ot: danas sam drajvao karting...bas je bolest, samo da je malo jaci bio


----------



## zlatko

haha matori i ja ga cepao za 1 maj na zlatiboru,exstra je








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zlatko

evo danas sam malo vezbao na mom golfu,u pitanju je narandzina kora
pre i posle








[/URL]    [/IMG]


----------



## mislavto

jesi malo brusio po golfu ili?


----------



## zlatko

jesam druze,masinom+smirgla,2000 pa 3000 od 3m
pa tek onda fc+ sa meg. bordo sundjerom pa zuta pasta sa zutim 3m sundjerom,crni sundjer 3m sa ultrafine i na kraju 3m rose takofje crnim.samo ovaj deo sam radio a sutra nastavljam


----------



## Keza

ide to tebi
odakle si iz srb?


----------



## zlatko

da druze,tacnije palic,turisticko mesto pored subotice 
trudim se da bude u fulu to sto radim,zato nemam odmora 
uskoro cu poslikati svoju kolekciju


----------



## zlatko

*washing*

evo jednog od juce


----------



## Keza

alaaaaaaa koji svinjac
nadam se da si jako dobro naplatio rad


----------



## puki87

zlatko said:


> evo jednog od juce
> 
> YouTube - ‪detail‬‏


Svaka čast!

Samo mi jedna stvar nije jasna...
Ja razumem da ostali svet nije kao mi što smo, ali da neko nije u stanju da otera auto na najjeftinije pranje jednom u mesec dana, to ne mogu da shvatim...

Bio sam na Paliću neki dan, u Auto Hermes-u...

Kojom mašinom poliraš?


----------



## marq.fcb

tonyy said:


> Odličan je..izdrži nešto više od mjesec dana..tj.ima beadinga..i nakon par pranja ima beadinga. Koji od megsa imaš?Jer baš razmišljam o kupnji ovoga
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/megui...dash-and-trim-restorer.php?manufacturers_id=6


mjesec dana nije loše, ne znam kolko megs izdrži na suhom, ali na mokrom ga nema poslije prve kiše

ovaj imam












Keza said:


> po meni je ovo najbolja stvar ali jebeno kostaaaaa
> http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/


navodno je Black wow dobar,ali isto nije baš jeftin


----------



## zlatko

mimasina a,ah ta masina 
imam master nesto,nije ni bitno sa pijace je,fali mi jos stotinak eur.za makitu.skupa ko djavo  kontam za nekih mesec dana kupujem zver :buffer:
a fali mi i dodatak za karcer ,snow foam da imam a i to nije jeftino 
bedak ali polako bice svega


----------



## puki87

zlatko said:


> mimasina a,ah ta masina
> imam master nesto,nije ni bitno sa pijace je,fali mi jos stotinak eur.za makitu.skupa ko djavo  kontam za nekih mesec dana kupujem zver :buffer:
> a fali mi i dodatak za karcer ,snow foam da imam a i to nije jeftino
> bedak ali polako bice svega


Bitno je da završava posao, a iz priloženog se vidi da dobro završava:buffer:

Gledao sam na www.ehom.co.rs neku Rupes polirku, na akciji oko 160eura, valjda je ova 3M polirka na njoj bazirana... Ja polako štekam za to

Moja detailing kolekcija je još mala(7-8 itema, ali osnovno je tu), ali sam baš danas u garaži video svoj prvi detailing item koji sam kupio sa 17 godina, Arexon protective wax


----------



## puki87

@zlatko

jesi li pazario šta od ovog lika, ja nisam još jer nemam love

clay je jako "jeftin", jeftiniji nego na ebay-u

http://www.kupindo.com/pretraga.php?bRedirect=1&txtPretraga=meguiars


----------



## Keza

puki koji je tecaj za eure?


----------



## puki87

Keza said:


> puki koji je tecaj za eure?


1 euro = 97 dinara

1 kuna = 13 dinara


----------



## Keza

onda je povoljno sa one stranice...


----------



## zlatko

jesam druze,meg. sinteticki vosak 21,karnaub vosak,sredstvo za vinile,kontrolnu tablu,kabrio krovove i plastiku,super degrese,diamond compound 4,sundjer za brijanje-bordo 7006,navlaku za glancanje.dosta toga sam kupio i kupicu od njega jos stvarcica mada mu je izbor opao ali jbg.
i sredstvo za kozu


----------



## puki87

zlatko said:


> jesam druze,meg. sinteticki vosak 21,karnaub vosak,sredstvo za vinile,kontrolnu tablu,kabrio krovove i plastiku,super degrese,diamond compound 4,sundjer za brijanje-bordo 7006,navlaku za glancanje.dosta toga sam kupio i kupicu od njega jos stvarcica mada mu je izbor opao ali jbg.
> i sredstvo za kozu


u jbt:lol:


----------



## zlatko

a clay nekoristim,ja to tako radimda kada dobro operem auto pred poliranje-uglavnom ga 2 puta perem-onda kompletan auto predjem sa alkoholom i vodom 50/50,znaci skine sve sa laka  pokazacu 1nom kada budem imao vremena.sada trenutno radim mog golfica 
pre







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
posle







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
pre

posle




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

evo mog labuda 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tonyy

Odlično izgleda


----------



## mislavto

super izgleda auto ali bez clay bara iz laka sigurno nisi izvukao sve...ne ide to ni alkoholom ni vodom...


----------



## mislavto

sonax xtreme wheel cleaner na laku...mislio sam si, ako moze ironx zasto ne bi mogao i sonax, ph vrijednosti su tu negdje, sonax ima ph blizi 7
pokusni kunic...berlingo


----------



## puki87

@zlatko

Super ti je makina, i dobre tablice

Kad budem dolazio do Palića, pustiću ti PM, pa da vidim ljutog labuda


----------



## puki87

@mislavto

i ja sam predpostavljao da može, samo nisam smeo na svoja kola da probam...



@ svi koji prate ovu temu

čime skidate katran? Ovde nema Tardis, niti uvoze od Sonax-a, niti od Wurth-a, samo od TW...

Ja sam probao sa WD-40, ide, ali treba previše vremena, znam da može i benzinom, ali nisam pokušavao...


----------



## zlatko

moze sa alk i vodom 50/50 jbg.jos i clay da ubacim u cenu poliranja kontam da nebi bilo bas posla.srbija 
a katran moze benzinom bez problema a i sonaxom-imas ga na pumpama 
obavezno posalji pa se vidimo 
evo danas pre kise stigao osmrglati-narandza pre:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i posle(pocela kisa pa nastavio u garazi a i pao je mrak )



malo sljokica 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
prednji levi blatobran pre:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
i malo ogledala  (prednji levi blatobran)


ostatak auta sutra radim


----------



## mislavto

Super izgleda kolega.i ja bi rado brusio malo al brijem da bi me stari ubio


----------



## oz7

Da li itko zna gdje u široj okolici ima za kupiti Meguiars HyperWash, APC i ostale proizvode iz njihove detailer linije? Jučer sam bio u Italiji i prošao 4 dućana koje sam našao na netu koji bi trebali držati preko 80% Meguiars asortimana i ima svega ali u nijednom nema tih detailer kanistera, a s EliteCarcare mi se ne isplati naručivati kad me poštarina izađe skuplje nego proizvod+još ako mi carinu lupe.

O ovome se radi


----------



## puki87

oz7 said:


> Da li itko zna gdje u široj okolici ima za kupiti Meguiars HyperWash, APC i ostale proizvode iz njihove detailer linije? Jučer sam bio u Italiji i prošao 4 dućana koje sam našao na netu koji bi trebali držati preko 80% Meguiars asortimana i ima svega ali u nijednom nema tih detailer kanistera, a s EliteCarcare mi se ne isplati naručivati kad me poštarina izađe skuplje nego proizvod+još ako mi carinu lupe.


Ima kod ovih ponesto u AT...

www.iclean.at


----------



## tonyy

Probaj u shinearami jer imaju najnižu poštarinu za veće proizvode..U Italiji su odvojeni dobavljači za detailer seriju i retail range..pa vjerovatno zato nije bilo.


----------



## mislavto

Kralj!


----------



## oz7

puki87 said:


> Ima kod ovih ponesto u AT...
> 
> www.iclean.at


Hvala, šteta što mi Beč nije češće na putu. Ako ima još kakvih alternativa na relazij ZG-Munchen slobodno se raspišite.



tonyy said:


> Probaj u shinearami jer imaju najnižu poštarinu za veće proizvode..U Italiji su odvojeni dobavljači za detailer seriju i retail range..pa vjerovatno zato nije bilo.


Jel znaš možda konkretno tko i gdje u italiji prodaje detailer seriju?


----------



## tonyy

U Italiji možeš naručiti na Lacuradellauto.it ,mislim da je poštarina za Hr 17e.
Budem ti još provjerio,jer sam ja prije 2 godine kupio baš taj hyperwash i shampoo plus iz Trevisa,ne sjećam se kako se zove trgovina jer mi je donesao čovjek koji tamo radi,oni su bili glavni uvoznici za It.


----------



## sicko

www.carshinefactory.com iz slovenije


----------



## tonyy

Evo danas pala kiša pa sam slikao beading poslije kiše,2 sloja Dodo juice rainforest ruba su na njemu.


----------



## mislavto

Napokon da si slikao
Sexy


----------



## zlatko

Super izgleda kolega.i ja bi rado brusio malo al brijem da bi me stari ubio
Last edited by mislavto; 01-06-2011 at 08:57 AM.

au druze danas sto sam imao scenu 
pola auta mat (izbrusio ga ja) i dolaze keva i cale!cale kad je video kaze:
ajmo kato(keva) do apoteke da kupim kutiju bensedina da popijem odma 3 komada pa da legnem spavati,ja gotov DD
iznervirao se strasno posto kontam da nezna gde sta i kako mada mu lepo objasnjavam ali dzabe.bili 5 minuta i otisli.
zadnja mu bila tako lep auto upropastiti


----------



## zlatko

lep ti je seat druze elegancija :thumb:


----------



## oz7

A sada nešto potpuno drugačije :buffer:

Prije:


















50/50

























Pad gotov










Poslije:spremni za ljeto


----------



## zlatko

svaka cast druze,iskidao si ga


----------



## puki87

oz 7

skidam kapu! Svaka čast!


----------



## mislavto

oz7 pa sta ti sve imas u voznom parku
malo se na slici cini da ti se backing plate poceo raspadati...a ovaj zeleni pad moze jos bez problema radit


----------



## DambaOS

Pozdrav iz Osijeka

www.auto-sjaj.hr :buffer:

Trenutno sam jedini u Osijeku koji radi takav tip posla, radim i tapeciranje sjedala i volana u kožu


----------



## tonyy

Pozdrav..


----------



## Keza

pozdrav lega


----------



## puki87

Pozdrav, ima li posla?


----------



## DambaOS

puki87 said:


> Pozdrav, ima li posla?


ima posla samo se nema para :lol:


----------



## marq.fcb

DambaOS said:


> ima posla samo se nema para :lol:


pozdrav :wave:

pa ne možeš imat ovce i novce :lol:


----------



## puki87

marq.fcb said:


> pozdrav :wave:
> 
> pa ne možeš imat ovce i novce :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## mislavto

opa, eto nas jos...pozdrav DambaOS


----------



## DambaOS

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.215831155112372.68284.215810015114486

Evo ovo je ženin autić


----------



## mislavto

vau, pravi zenski autic si napravio. svaka cast lik!


----------



## DambaOS

Moram poslikati da vidite moj kak sam ga sredio radi se o Imprezi wrx iz 2006


----------



## zlatko

pozdrav :lol: suzuki je exstra :thumb:


----------



## marq.fcb

našao dvije slike od zadnjeg stavljanja voska, 2 sloja sonax xtreme-a su gore


----------



## mislavto

uuuu, svida mi se. jako dobro izgleda. jel na tom mukiju metalic ili obicni lak?
ovak na slikama je sjaj odlican


----------



## marq.fcb

mislavto said:


> uuuu, svida mi se. jako dobro izgleda. jel na tom mukiju metalic ili obicni lak?
> ovak na slikama je sjaj odlican


metalik

auto je svih ovih godina garažiran, nema šanse da bi lak ovako izgledao poslije toliko godina


----------



## mislavto

pa bas se cudim, htio sam pitat jel ovo prvi lak na autu


----------



## marq.fcb

mislavto said:


> pa bas se cudim, htio sam pitat jel ovo prvi lak na autu


znali su me ljudi pitat kolko je puta već farban :lol:


----------



## tonyy

Super izgleda...kad stavljaš i skidaš ceradu jel napravi koji svirl?


----------



## mislavto

sta te cerade nemaju neku mekanu tkaninu unutra?
btw tonyy slikao sam ti danas beading na skodilaku, dobar je


----------



## marq.fcb

tonyy said:


> Super izgleda...kad stavljaš i skidaš ceradu jel napravi koji svirl?


iskreno, nisam obračao pažnju na to, cerada je od full laganog materijala pa sumnjam da bi mogla nešto napravit, a i perem ju par puta godišnje tak da je uglavnom čista

u zadnje vrijeme sam postao imun na te svirlove, nije da čim vidim jednoga ili par njih primam polirku i rješavam ih 

da je tako vjerojatno bi se sam prijavio u vrapče :lol:


----------



## mislavto

onda mi neki vec trebamo bit u vrapcu
dobro, ja ih ne rjesavam cim ih ima, ali ih ne volim vidit, ufff


----------



## oz7

mislavto said:


> oz7 pa sta ti sve imas u voznom parku
> malo se na slici cini da ti se backing plate poceo raspadati...a ovaj zeleni pad moze jos bez problema radit


Hvala svima.

Backing plate je malo dobio kad sam probao polirati detalje poput ok za vezanje, brod je zeznut i ima puno udubina, izbočina, lajsni i treba puno vremena i strpljenja za to polirati.


----------



## marq.fcb

mislavto said:


> onda mi neki vec trebamo bit u vrapcu
> dobro, ja ih ne rjesavam cim ih ima, ali ih ne volim vidit, ufff


na bijelom autu treba biti jako sunce da bi se uopće vidjelo, dok tamno plava i crna boja su full zahebane i sve se vidi


----------



## tonyy

mislavto said:


> sta te cerade nemaju neku mekanu tkaninu unutra?
> btw tonyy slikao sam ti danas beading na skodilaku, dobar je


vidio sam upravo na faceu..odličan je..


----------



## marq.fcb

beading od megsa? daj link


----------



## MajorB

Pozdrav svima! Inace sam iz Krapine al trenutno u Mariboru. Fanatik u vezi sa :car: i zadnje vrijeme :buffer: :thumb:. Cekam tek prvu narudjbu ali sam cuo da netko nije bas zadovoljan sa cleanyourcar? Jos netko iskustva, jer naime kod njih imam najvecu narudzbu...


----------



## tonyy

Pozdrav...nisam nikada od cyc ništa uzimao,uvijek u eliteu..


----------



## mislavto

Nije od megsa, od sonax xtreme 1, odlican beading.nisam stigao stavit megs, faks me ubija isao sam u samoposluznu ga oprat, sutra moram na svadbu


----------



## zlatko

danas sam radio ovu astru.polirao farove jer su bili zuti,plastike zagrevao pistoljem za skidanje farbe,da mu vratim tu sivu boju jer je ono bilo prebledelo,lak sam odradio sa masinom i crnim 3m sundjerom u pratnji sa 3m rose,pa sloj silanta od turtle voska high gloos guard i sloj takodje silanta od meguiarsa 21,gume i plastike zastitio sa meguiarsom,stakla takodje sa meg.21.
meguiars 21 jos uvek stoji na njemu-12 sati,slike su samo sa slojem turtle waxa.enterijer u fulu-pranje sedista,cetkica za zube i ostale cetkice sam koristio da bi izvukao prasinu u zabacenim delovima i spojevima plastika i guma i ostalih pizdarija 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Keza

jako dobro izgleda


----------



## tonyy

marq.fcb said:


> beading od megsa? daj link


Evo ovo je beading od megsa #16





mislim da je bilo 3 sloja..


----------



## Keza

nije ni megs los
samo uzivo je puno bolje
bilo koji da gledas


----------



## tonyy

Da,točno..


----------



## zlatko

uh sto volim kad tako ostanu kapljice posle kise ,posle ga cepnes 80-90 i auto suv


----------



## Keza

kad si vec to spomenuo
ja si gledam neki kvalitetan sealant za staklo (sajba)
da se covjek komotnije vozi
ako je cesta i malo prljava stalno mrlja

e da, sto se tice waxa tonyy ima dodo rr i mogu ti reci da auto predobro izgleda


----------



## tonyy

Evo danas presložio kolekciju,pa usput sve skupa poslikao..


----------



## zlatko

druze,exstra je!!! svega


----------



## mislavto

Prejeeno tonyy imas ti toga...ja na svadbi al morao sam vidit kaj mai na forumu, poceli smo nabirat stranice ko veliki
Pozdrav iz pisarovine


----------



## Keza

hahaha nakupilo se toga
pa ono sto si meni pokazao je bilo 1/4?? 
ja cu uskoro slikati pocetni stadij 

btw gdje je polirka??


----------



## tonyy

polirka je zatrpana podloškama,vidi se samo ručka..


----------



## Keza

sad kad si napomenuo vidi se


----------



## oz7

Super kolekcija :doublesho Kakav je ovaj Armorall Tire Gel u usporedbi s Meguiars Endurance recimo?

Ja bio opet u Italiji i našao opet 90% asortimana Meguiars al bez detailer serija  pa sam nadopunio kolekciju s par običnih proizvoda


----------



## mislavto

raj


----------



## tonyy

Armor all gel je dobar al megs je puno bolji..ima bolji sjaj i traje duže..megs mi je najbolji šta sam do sada isprobao..


----------



## zlatko

slazem se sa tobom tony


----------



## zlatko

evo jedne uporedbe-
-kakav je stigao
-opran i osusen
-uradjen masinom,3m crni sundjer i 3m rose
-i na kraju jos plus 3 sloja meg.21





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



i jedna slika,onako


----------



## Görtosing

Nisam probao meg al gel od AmrorAll-a je super, traje dosta i ne skida se nakon kiše

BTW bio sam u subotu u Wörthersseeu, bio izložbeni štand od Meguiarsa, Dodo Juice i Chemical Guys
Cijene su bile povoljnije nego inače, al svejedno nisam ništa kupio jer me zabolila glava od prevelikog izbora :wall:


----------



## puki87

@zlatko

šta je to bilo po njemu? Malter?

Svaka čast!!!


----------



## zlatko

joj da mi je uleteti u takvu radnju,ovde toga nema 
puki,ma bio lik par puta na pecanju -8 sati mi je trebalo za ovog yugeca
imao je i par ogrebotina,skinuo sam sa fc+


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
i jedna visoki sjaj


----------



## Keza

jako dobro izgleda..
ja nemam vremena za nista..za poludit...


----------



## mislavto

danas stigao mali zeleni pad iz elitea, i stavio megs 16 na auto, nemam rijeci kako to izgleda...evo mali teaser pa budu slike i video s vodom


----------



## tonyy

Odlično izgleda...


----------



## mislavto

video






za slike sam otvorio temu da ne stavljam ovdje puno slika...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2842071#post2842071


----------



## tonyy

Odlično..


----------



## Keza

i vise nego odlicno


----------



## mislavto

tenks dječki
tonyy i ja smo se danas dogovorili otvorit ocd komunu ako ste za...po 1000 eura je liječenje


----------



## zlatko

perfekcija :thumb:


----------



## mislavto

Kupljen sf lance i dodo juice purple haze 30ml u austriji u iclean.jedva cekam doci u zg probat:


----------



## puki87

mislavto said:


> Kupljen sf lance i dodo juice purple haze 30ml u austriji u iclean.jedva cekam doci u zg probat:


Sretno bilo!


----------



## Keza

mali se raspištoljio


----------



## mislavto

Ja se raspistoljio, trebao je i kolega keza al nije bilo nastka za njegov miniwash nazalost...ali ovaj u icleanu ce javit kad bude pa ce se moci nesto sredit mozda


----------



## oz7

mislavto said:


> Kupljen sf lance i dodo juice purple haze 30ml u austriji u iclean.jedva cekam doci u zg probat:


Kolko je poštarina u odnosu na EliteCarcare? Dali imaju Megs Hyperwash i APC?


----------



## Görtosing

Iclean su imali promociju na Wörtherseeu, prodavali čitav asortiman po dosta nižim cijenama, trebalo je to iskoristit


----------



## mislavto

oz7 said:


> Kolko je poštarina u odnosu na EliteCarcare? Dali imaju Megs Hyperwash i APC?


preskupi su, jedino sto se isplati je ako si tamo onda kupiti...cijene su vece nego na eliteu, postarine takoder...


----------



## mislavto

nisam jos zadovoljan pjenom, uskocit ce toni s nekim proizvodima, budem kod njega narucio eagle one car soap ako se ne varam.
danas sam potrosio litru lidl apc-a, pola sampona od litre itd dok sam isprobavao pjenu, nisam bas bio zadovoljan
pa mi je tonyy rekao da moram to mijesati s toplom vodom pa je bilo malo bolje. i onda sam isao probati s carlijem da vidim sta ce se dogoditi...rezultat je na slikama, to je vec ok pjena. nije mi bila namjera da perem auto nego da probam pjenu da me ne razapnete sto sam carli koristio...na ovom berlingu ionako nema trunke voska pa sam probao na njemu.trebalo je skinuti muhe i ostale bube...fino se pocistilo bez spuzve...


----------



## Görtosing

e daj mi reci gdje si kupio i koliko love ovaj foamer, bocu s tim gore adapterom za miniwash? I jel ga mozes staviti samo na miniwash od jednog proizvođača il to paše na sve?


----------



## mislavto

kupio sam ga u iclean-u. oni imaju trenutno samo adapter za karcher, ali trebali bi im doći i ostali...
dakle, ne paše na sve miniwash-e nego ga moraš kupiti s adapterom za svoj


----------



## oz7

U nedostatku snowfoama sam probao svakakve šampone i APC-eve mixati ali ništa ne stvara nekakvu iskoristivu trajnu pjenu, nažalost  
Baš za vikend potrošio zadnju kap foama a narudžba s ECC nikako da stigne.

Btw. adaptere za skoro sve miniwasheve ima na ECC dosta povoljno za naručiti, ja naručio za Karcher i Karcher HD ukupno ispalo ca 100kn


----------



## Görtosing

a koliko novaca za foamer?

Ok mislaf, prepostavljam da si osobno kupio i unio u HR

AL sve ovo što se naručuje, od elitea, do ebaya, je dosta skupo + svi šalju kurirskim službama koje na carini deru još 200% vrijednosti


----------



## oz7

Ja sam platio nekih 250kn carine + 100kn špediterskih troškova za foamer kad sam ga naručio iz ECC :wall:

OStale narudžbe držim ispod 30GBP (s dostavom) i zasada prolaze bez carinjenja. (kuc u drvo)


----------



## mislavto

u icleanu je foam lance 67 aura. bez poreza ispadne 55. ja sam bio u becu kod strica pa sam usput otisao kupit.
@Görtosing, kad narucujes s ebaya onda se svasta da dogovoriti, i da se napise manja cijena na paket i svasta nesto..


----------



## Görtosing

Ma apsolutno je nebitno što se napiše na paket. Na poštanskoj carini dnevno imaju po 1000 paketa od kojih na njih 999 piše "gift" i "value 1 $".

Oni imaju svoju praksu po kojoj rade i to po otprilike ovim 'nepisanim' pravilima:
Ako paket dolazi običnom poštom onda se gleda kolika je težina i veličina paketa. Ako je ispod cca 0,8 kg i manji od cca 20cmx20cmx20cm (približno) tada paket razdvajaju na hrpu koja ide direktno na adresu bez otvaranja (pretpostavka im je da je mala vrijednost unutra, bez obira dal na paketu piše 100 eur i ne isplati im se to sve otvarati radi velike količine i nedostatka vremena). Nekad znaju odma pustiti i pakete do 1-1,2 kg i veličine 30cmx30cmx15cm (npr.). Al za teže i veće pakete od toga stavljaju na hrpu koja ide na pregled.
Ako im sadržaj u paketu izgleda jeftin, odma zatvaraju i šalju dalje. Ako ne znaju onda šalju poziv da im se dostavi račun ili izvod s paypala ili print ebay oglasa. Pa onda upale komp i pogledaju na netu jel to stvarno ta cijena i ako je, paket se može preuzeti.

Problem je kada paket dolazi kurirskom službom, FedEX, DHL, TNT, UPS i dr.
Kurirske službe su sve privatne i pošto one zarađuju na carini, svaki paket šalju na carinu, bez obzira na vrijednost, veličinu, težinu i ostalo. Uostalom oni imaju i nadzor nad carinom jer ju obavljaju u svojim prostorijama. Paket ne isporučuju dok im se ne potpiše punomoć za špediterske usluge. Uvijek nakon dolaska paketa vas zove ženska s umiljatim "glasićem", i priča kako treba potpisati neke nevažne papire i platiti nešto 'sitno'. E onda kad naivci to potpišu (a nema drugog načina osim vratiti paket odakle je došao), onda ovi deru kako im se sprdne: 100 kn za uslugu obaviješčivanja o tome da je paket stigao; 150 kn ležarina što paket stoji na njihovom skladištu (odnosi se samo na najmanje i laanije pakete), 1,5% bankovna garancija, 100 kn manipulativni troškovi, pa carinu na paket+poštarinu i na sve navedeno skupa još 23% PDV. Za stvar koju ste platili 200 kn, morate lopovima platiti još 100 do 300% vrijednosti paketa. Ako je vrijednost paketa ispod 160 kn, znači ne treba se cariniti, oni svejedno naplate 70 kn troškove ispunjavanja obrasca i još neke manipulativne troškove.

S druge strane ovi u Eliteu i ostalim trgovinama iz Engleske ne žele slati pakete običnom poštom zato što im je lijeno otić do pošte i ostaviti paket (kurirske službe im dolaze u skladište preuzeti paket za slanje)


----------



## Görtosing

Eto iz tog razloga pitam za foamer, jer znam da je velik (i težak ako se šalje uz njega i pjena 1lit il 2...) a gdje god sam pitao da li ga mogu poslati običnom poštom odbili su, i na ebayu i po ovim engleskim trgovinama


----------



## mislavto

moj savjet je da ga narucis bez snow foama koji se dobije uz njega u vecini shopova. a to sto oni ne zele slati obicnom postom jer zato jer oni isto imaju neki postotak od toga svega, to im je besplatna lova...
ja sam narucio clay bar set na ebayu, paket je bio cca 30cmx15x15 i mase preko kilu a cijena je bila 250kn ja mislim, nisam dobio carinu, stiglo je na kucnu adresu fino. ja sam s ovim iz icleana pricao i rekao je da se mozemo mailom dogovoriti da se to posalje obicnom postom, ali to ce onda opet biti skupo. najbolje je ako imas neku rodbinu vani da ti oni to donesu. meni je ovo slucajno uletilo i nabavio sam si ono sto zelim vec 2 godine. vec sam htio naruciti s autobridea ili elite-a, sto bi me izaslo sigruno duplo vise novaca nego ovako. ali dogodilo se ono, strpljen, spasen(u ovom slučaju novčanik)


----------



## oz7

Evo da ilustriram na vlastitom primjeru koliko si uštedio naspram narudžbe ECC+DHL+carina


----------



## tonyy

To mi je jako poznato...


----------



## tonyy

Evo Tomislave kako sam ti i obećao, slikao sam današnji sf fun...samo 3 slike nažalost pa mi je crknula baterija...Stavio sam danas Eagle one sudsing car soap 150ml i vode do vrha...ipak je VP Ph neutral snowfoam dosta bolji...


----------



## Keza

izgleda dobro

sto se tice narudzbi pokusavam da budem u okvirima da mi ne opale carinu jer se ne isplati placati extra


----------



## mislavto

Hvala toni!
U cemu je ph neutral puno bolji, u ciscenju ili u pjeni?


----------



## tonyy

Bolji je u pjeni i u čišćenju...


----------



## mislavto

sta da radim onda? da ne uzimam eagle one?
hocemo po pola ph neutral uzet?


----------



## oz7

Nekako mi rijetko ova pjena djeluje na slikama, kao da će za minutu iscurit :/

Meni je za auto potrebno nešto manje od pola boce foama pa složim otprilike 0,05dl foama + 0,3dl vode i to daje dosta gustu pjenu koja se drži na autu 5-7 min

Radilo se opet za vikend, pa ću bombardirat slikama, zasad samo teaser


----------



## tonyy

mislavto said:


> sta da radim onda? da ne uzimam eagle one?
> hocemo po pola ph neutral uzet?


Ne treba mi još..imam pola kante VP PH..kad potrošim razmišljam za uzet magifoam..


----------



## tonyy

oz7 said:


> Nekako mi rijetko ova pjena djeluje na slikama, kao da će za minutu iscurit :/
> 
> Meni je za auto potrebno nešto manje od pola boce foama pa složim otprilike 0,05dl foama + 0,3dl vode i to daje dosta gustu pjenu koja se drži na autu 5-7 min
> 
> Radilo se opet za vikend, pa ću bombardirat slikama, zasad samo teaser


Malo je rjeđa nego VP PH,al izdrži 5 minuta na autu..


----------



## oz7

tonyy said:


> Ne treba mi još..imam pola kante VP PH..kad potrošim razmišljam za uzet magifoam..


Imaš kakvu opciju za Magifoam koja isključuje skupe dostave i carine? Ako da, priključio bih se


----------



## tonyy

Kontaktirao sam shinearamu i rekli su mi da mi mogu nabaviti,čeka se 1 tjedan i poštarina je 9 funti.


----------



## mislavto

Meni su isto odgovorili iz shinearame i rekli da na paket stave cijenu onog sto kupis uvecanu za postarinu... Bezveze :/


----------



## oz7

Jedna slika ovdje da ih nebude opet previše,










Ostatak u temi u Showroomu :buffer:


----------



## mislavto

lijep pasco, v6 mi se svida
nego, koliko ti imas auta doma, uvijek neki drugi radis. audi, mercedes, volvo, vidim tamo i neki jeep


----------



## tonyy

oz7 said:


> Jedna slika ovdje da ih nebude opet previše,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ostatak u temi u Showroomu :buffer:


Kako si zadovoljan sa elite snow foamom? Meni nije baš,puno bolji mi je VP PH Snow foam..


----------



## Keza

meni dosli 3m spot padovi


----------



## slobodank

Pozdrav iz Stare Pazove za sve momke koji se bave detailingom. Već neko vreme sam na forumu a nisam naleteo na ovu temu, baš me obradovalo. Izložiću svoje radove kad uhvatim vremena, do tada pozdrav.


----------



## puki87

slobodank said:


> Pozdrav iz Stare Pazove za sve momke koji se bave detailingom. Već neko vreme sam na forumu a nisam naleteo na ovu temu, baš me obradovalo. Izložiću svoje radove kad uhvatim vremena, do tada pozdrav.


Pozdrav iz Vrbasa!


----------



## tonyy

Pozdrav...


----------



## oz7

mislavto said:


> lijep pasco, v6 mi se svida
> nego, koliko ti imas auta doma, uvijek neki drugi radis. audi, mercedes, volvo, vidim tamo i neki jeep


A ima ih par u obitelji i mijenjam stalno, prodajem i tako. Kad ih sve riješim onda ćemo :buffer: za pare.



tonyy said:


> Kako si zadovoljan sa elite snow foamom? Meni nije baš,puno bolji mi je VP PH Snow foam..


Slabo, iskreno sam očekivao puno više,ali nemam s ćim usporediti jer je to jedina pjena koju sam imao. Sad bi Magifoam uzeo za probu.


----------



## slobodank

Evo, da i ja predstavim svoj foam gun, u pitanju je najjeftinija verzija ove igračke karcher velika mlaznica/dizna za penu i izađe samo 15 evrića. http://www.eurooriginal.rs/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=379
Još uvek nisam nabavio adekvatnu tečnost za njega, ali evo kako izgleda kad se sipa beskontaktna tečnost. rezervoar je 0,6 dl, sipam 1dl tečnosti i 0,5l vode.


----------



## oz7

Izgleda ko super stvar, vjerojatno s pravim foamom dobro radi. 
Kako izgleda mlaznica naprijed, da li se da podešavati?



Jedno nevezano pitanje za sve:

Koliko vam je najdulje trajala isporuka s Elite Car Care? Ja sam naručio jednu pošiljku 01.06. i drugu 07.06. i ništa mi još nije došlo pa sam već pomalo nervozan. Inaće mi je sve dolazilo unutar tjedan dana a ovaj put ništa, niti su me zvali da je roba zadržana na carini. Što mogu učiniti ako ne stigne?


----------



## mislavto

ja sam prvu posiljku cekao vise od mjesec dana tako da se ne bediraj


----------



## slobodank

Mlaznica se može podešavati, da baca horizontalno/vertikalno kao i koncentarcija tečnosti (žuti ventil).


----------



## tonyy

Sa elitea kad ide royal mailom čekam 7 dana većinom,osim u 12. i 1 mj. 3-4 tjedna najduže je bilo šta sam čekao..a kad ide dhl dođe za 4-5 dana al opale carinu..


----------



## tonyy

Royal mail ima rok isporuke 30 radnih dana..


----------



## mislavto

ovaj novi pistolj od karcher-a je izgleda jako dobar. pjena ti je ok na autu. najbitnije je da cisti kako treba


----------



## oz7

mislavto said:


> ja sam prvu posiljku cekao vise od mjesec dana tako da se ne bediraj


Dosad mi je uvijek stizalo za 7-10 dana i to je još donekle izdržljivo ali ovako totalno izgubim volju kad već zaboravim što sam naručio dok čekam da stigne, jbt u 2011. godini smo a ja moram pola mjeseca čekati isporuku dvije boce. Katastrofa


----------



## slobodank

mislavto said:


> ovaj novi pistolj od karcher-a je izgleda jako dobar. pjena ti je ok na autu. najbitnije je da cisti kako treba


Dobar je za te pare ja sam prezadovoljan. Jedino, kad je stigao nisam ga mogao postaviti na pušku pošto je konektor bio stariji par mm ali sam to rešio finim smirgl papirom (iako imam karcher visokopritisni čistč)


----------



## oz7

Slabo se pere po ovoj sparini očigledno kad nitko ništa ne piše 

Meni još nisu došle pošiljke, lud sam već


----------



## marq.fcb

u rano jutro se nikome ne da dizat,popodne ne možeš po vručini prat a predvečer si već umoran :lol:


----------



## veki

pozdrav svima!!

evo ovako, novi sam, trebam nekog 'ko se stvarno razumije u detailing, ako ima volje pomoc, da mi se javi, imam par pitanja..... zivili


----------



## puki87

veki said:


> pozdrav svima!!
> 
> evo ovako, novi sam, trebam nekog 'ko se stvarno razumije u detailing, ako ima volje pomoc, da mi se javi, imam par pitanja..... zivili


Pozdrav!


----------



## tonyy

Pozdrav..sve šta te muči,slobodno pitaj..


----------



## mislavto

eto jos cekamo da marijo nabavi svoj pistolj i svi cemo se navuci na bijelo 




































































































kao sto se vidi na slikama,jos netko se zarazio


----------



## veki

tonyy said:


> Pozdrav..sve šta te muči,slobodno pitaj..


a treba mi dobra preporuka za proizvode, 'ko bi se htio zaj*****t da mi pomogne da mogu to sve narucit i dat par savjeta oko nekih stvari...jer, treba mi sve to za nekih 10 ak dana....bio bih jako zahvalan :thumb:


----------



## zlatko

pozzzzzz :wave:


----------



## mislavto

veki said:


> a treba mi dobra preporuka za proizvode, 'ko bi se htio zaj*****t da mi pomogne da mogu to sve narucit i dat par savjeta oko nekih stvari...jer, treba mi sve to za nekih 10 ak dana....bio bih jako zahvalan :thumb:


samo nas pitaj za bilo sta, odgovorit cemo ti sve sto te zanima...


----------



## veki

evo posto jos ne mogu slat pm-ove, ako ne'ko hoce da se javim preko msn-a da to rjesimo..ima tog podosta


----------



## mislavto

pa daj naberi 10 poruka i salji pm-ove...samo odi u show room i napisi svima nice job i to je to 
meni se mozes javit na facebook, tomislav gavran


----------



## veki

sad cu poruke rjesit...
a ja nemam to govno od facebooka, zato sam pitao za msn, opet je brze i lakse nego preko pm-a...


----------



## slobodank

> eto jos cekamo da marijo nabavi svoj pistolj i svi cemo se navuci na bijelo


Vec jesmo:lol:


----------



## oz7

mislavto said:


> eto jos cekamo da marijo nabavi svoj pistolj i svi cemo se navuci na bijelo
> 
> kao sto se vidi na slikama,jos netko se zarazio


Svaka čast, kod mene nitko da se zarazi i pomogne i dalje svi samo gledaju koju k radim oko auta 6 sati 



veki said:


> a treba mi dobra preporuka za proizvode, 'ko bi se htio zaj*****t da mi pomogne da mogu to sve narucit i dat par savjeta oko nekih stvari...jer, treba mi sve to za nekih 10 ak dana....bio bih jako zahvalan :thumb:


Sretno s misijom ako ti to treba hitno, ja narudžbu već 22 dana čekam.


----------



## mislavto

oz7 said:


> Svaka čast, kod mene nitko da se zarazi i pomogne i dalje svi samo gledaju koju k radim oko auta 6 sati


vjeruj mi i mene ne kuze...ali curi se svidilo kako to ja radim s kisticem i kak je pjena fora i htjela je probat, tako da sam ja mogao bit lijen malo :detailer:


----------



## tonyy

Vidim počeo si pravo uživati u sf funu,sa pravim stvarima...


----------



## oz7

Svi se pobrali na more, netko mora i raditi:

Prije:

















Pa mokro brušenje P800-P1500-P2000










I konačno

















50/50









I malo interijera, suvozačko sjedalo sanirano, vozačko za usporedbu


----------



## Görtosing

te farove trebaš i iznutra oprat


----------



## tonyy

Evo ako nekog zanima Shinearama je dobila Magifoam od 5 litara i sa dostavom u HR dođe 26,50 funti,i šalju fedex dostavom.


----------



## Görtosing

tonyy said:


> Evo ako nekog zanima Shinearama je dobila Magifoam od 5 litara i sa dostavom u HR dođe 26,50 funti*,i šalju fedex dostavom*.


+ fedexova pljačka od 300-400 kn, taman 600 kn sve skupa
Radije pješke odem po to u UK


----------



## mislavto

nadam se da nemas pravo sto se tog tice


----------



## Görtosing

mislavto said:


> nadam se da nemas pravo sto se tog tice


Ne brini, kada stigne u HR, zvat će te plavuša sladunjavog glasa i obavijestiti kako ti je došao neki paket i kako moraš potpisati neke "bezvezne nevažne papire" i platiti "nešto sitno", a ujedno ti šalju mail sa nekim nebuloznim cjenicima. Nakon što potpišeš punomoć za špediciju, odnosno "nevažne papire" (a ne daju paket dok to ne potpišeš), tada ti pošalju račun, a onda se možeš slikat 

Ako hoćeš možeš mi dat mail, pa ti odma ja pošaljem njihove cjenike, da vidiš o čemu se radi.

I još jednom ponavljam, NIKAD ne naručujte od trgovaca koji šalju kurirskim službama (FedEx, UPS, DHL, TNT...)

EDIT: upiši u google "FedEx" ili "iskustva s FedExom" pa uključi pretraživanje stranica na hrvatskom, sve će ti odma biti jasno


----------



## tonyy

Vidjet ćemo idući tjedan kad stigne paket...do sada sam par puta naručivao od elitea i išlo je DHL,i nikad nisam platio više od 50% ukupne vrijednosti paketa..


----------



## Görtosing

DHL nekad zna carinu prepustit običnoj pošti u branimirovoj, i to je super ako se dogodi, jer onda nema ovih nebuloznih špedicijskih troškova, al čemu riskirat?


----------



## Görtosing

Jel netko mozda provao ovaj šugaman za sušenje od Dodo Juice?
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/dodo-juice/supernatural-microfibre-drying-towel.aspx
Ja sam ga kupio i ostavlja mi mrvice i linja se, nakon pranja također. Prodavač mi je vratio novce al me svejedno zanima u čemu je problem s time ako je netko također probao?

http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/6185/mg6711custom.jpg
http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/7622/mg6703custom.jpg
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/1958/mg6709custom.jpg
http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/6851/mg6710custom.jpg


----------



## mislavto

Tonyy mi cemo se fino pomolit da ne bude previse troskova da mozemo uzivat u sf fun ko ljudi))


----------



## Görtosing

mislavto said:


> Tonyy mi cemo se fino pomolit da ne bude previse troskova da mozemo uzivat u sf fun ko ljudi))


Nada umire posljednja 

Evo cjenik FedEx-a:

http://www.rhea.hr/Page.aspx?id=33

Uz nabrojano još ide carina + PDV na pravi iznos naručenog s poštarinom.
Kod obične pošte manji paketi često prođu bez ikakvih davanja iako ne bi trebalo. Zato je nekad isplativije platiti više u startu a da ide običnom poštom nego preko ovih lopova

Ta narudžba od 26,5 funti će vas koštat još dodatnih 324 kn zbog FedExa. Sve skupa 560 kn je malo puno za 5 lit foama


----------



## Keza

Pozdrav kolege

čast mi je reći da se nešto pokrenulo sa mrtve točke što se tiče detailing scene u HR.
od danas je počeo sa radom forum:
www.cro-detailing.com

Svi su dobrodošli da doprinesu razvijanju foruma.

Tipkamo se tamo


----------



## mislavto

Görtosing said:


> Nada umire posljednja
> 
> Evo cjenik FedEx-a:
> 
> http://www.rhea.hr/Page.aspx?id=33
> 
> Uz nabrojano još ide carina + PDV na pravi iznos naručenog s poštarinom.
> Kod obične pošte manji paketi često prođu bez ikakvih davanja iako ne bi trebalo. Zato je nekad isplativije platiti više u startu a da ide običnom poštom nego preko ovih lopova
> 
> Ta narudžba od 26,5 funti će vas koštat još dodatnih 324 kn zbog FedExa. Sve skupa 560 kn je malo puno za 5 lit foama


zvao je tonyy danas fedex, ako ne bude carine onda ce biti troskova 60tak kn
ako bude carine onda oko 200
btw ljudi dajte se regajte na nas forum


----------



## Görtosing

Bit ce carine 100% zato što FedEx zarađuje na tome i namjerno guraju na carinu sve što preko njih ide (iako se pravdaju da "ne ovisi o njima")

BTW ja sam se regao na forum


----------



## tonyy

Nema carine...sutra će mi dostavit paket..platio samo 73kn troškova...


----------



## Görtosing

Odlično si prošao s obzirom da se radi o FedExu

Ali ipak je stoka morala uzet 73 kn iako im je dostavu platio pošiljatelj


----------



## tonyy

Da...ništa čudno u ovoj državi..


----------



## oz7

Išao neki dan gledati jedan auto za zamjenu, veli gazda ispoliran nedavno nemaš brige. :buffer: Slika govori sve :thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Hahaha...


----------



## marq.fcb

i onda kad to nekom pokušavaš objasnit ona te gleda ko da si zreo za ludnicu, a ustvari je k.... ne kuže


----------



## mislavto

hahaha, odlicno je ispoliran


----------



## zlatko

:lol: ja bas gledam ovde kod mene,90 posto kola je takvo,ali vecina ljudi to ni negleda jer neznaju,naravno :wall: i kada im kazes nesto misle da sam pacenik za autima :devil: botovi


----------



## Görtosing

taj merceds je de-poliran


----------



## mislavto

Görtosing said:


> Nada umire posljednja
> 
> Evo cjenik FedEx-a:
> 
> http://www.rhea.hr/Page.aspx?id=33
> 
> Uz nabrojano još ide carina + PDV na pravi iznos naručenog s poštarinom.
> Kod obične pošte manji paketi često prođu bez ikakvih davanja iako ne bi trebalo. Zato je nekad isplativije platiti više u startu a da ide običnom poštom nego preko ovih lopova
> 
> Ta narudžba od 26,5 funti će vas koštat još dodatnih 324 kn zbog FedExa. Sve skupa 560 kn je malo puno za 5 lit foama


e, sad kad je balada gotova, mozes li reci kako si ti dosao do dodatnih 324 kune troskova od fedex-a?
u fedexu su rekli da ako bude carine da ce onda troskovi biti cca.190kn
fino si nas bio preplasio heheh


----------



## Görtosing

U FedExu govore jedno prije nego što potpišeš punomoć za zastupanje u carinskom postupku, a drugo nakon što potpišeš (jer nakon potpisa nema povratka, a ako nakon toga odustaneš onda pokreću zahtjev za ovrhu). Tih 195 kn su ti bez PDV-a i ne uključuju sve stavke koje bi ti kasnije zaračunali.
Par poznanika su pošteno oženili na te finte, a i ja sam se jednom bio zahebao. A ako koristiš google naći ćeš na stotine iskustava drugih ljudi koje su preveslali. Oni ti na mail pošalju cjenik (koji na prvi pogled nije skroz jasan jer sadrži razne stavke bez pojašnjenja što od toga plaćaš a što ne) a usmeno reču manju cifru samo da bi se ti lakše odlučio na potpisivanje punomoći. A kasnije kada pitaš odakle račun s tolikim iznosom, onda se pozovu na cjenik kao "pa što mislite zašto smo vam poslali cjenik"

Cifru od 334 kn sam približno izračunao prema onome koliko je i prijatelj svojedobno bio platio za istu "uslugu"

Ovo što je prošao taj foam bez carine sa "samo" 74 kn to je hebena sreća i možeš si lupat nogom u guzicu 

To je rijetka iznimka i preporučujem ubuduće dostavu samo običnom poštom ili EMS-om


----------



## tonyy

Jel netko ikad koristio za dostavu poštno ležeče u sloveniji?


----------



## Görtosing

Poštno ležećo ležeće u SLO je malo problem jer slovenci na telefon ne žele reći da li je stigla pošiljka ili ne, pa onda treba ić tamo i provjeravat. A drugi je problem što tamo pošiljke drže u nekom roku a ako se ne pokume onda vraćaju natrag. Rok je od 5 do 15 dana kako za koju vrstu paketa (tj. način slanja)
A recimo za ove iz ZG do Brežica i natrag ima jedno 60-80 kn goriva pa opet nije baš da se isplati.

Ali zato ima čovjek u SLO koji primi tamo paket i donese u ZG za 150 kn. To je idealno kada se radi GB pa se itekako isplati.


----------



## mislavto

Görtosing said:


> U FedExu govore jedno prije nego što potpišeš punomoć za zastupanje u carinskom postupku, a drugo nakon što potpišeš (jer nakon potpisa nema povratka, a ako nakon toga odustaneš onda pokreću zahtjev za ovrhu). Tih 195 kn su ti bez PDV-a i ne uključuju sve stavke koje bi ti kasnije zaračunali.
> Par poznanika su pošteno oženili na te finte, a i ja sam se jednom bio zahebao. A ako koristiš google naći ćeš na stotine iskustava drugih ljudi koje su preveslali. Oni ti na mail pošalju cjenik (koji na prvi pogled nije skroz jasan jer sadrži razne stavke bez pojašnjenja što od toga plaćaš a što ne) a usmeno reču manju cifru samo da bi se ti lakše odlučio na potpisivanje punomoći. A kasnije kada pitaš odakle račun s tolikim iznosom, onda se pozovu na cjenik kao "pa što mislite zašto smo vam poslali cjenik"
> 
> Cifru od 334 kn sam približno izračunao prema onome koliko je i prijatelj svojedobno bio platio za istu "uslugu"
> 
> Ovo što je prošao taj foam bez carine sa "samo" 74 kn to je hebena sreća i možeš si lupat nogom u guzicu
> 
> To je rijetka iznimka i preporučujem ubuduće dostavu samo običnom poštom ili EMS-om


Hmm, mozda je pomoglo to sto je tonyy zvao zensku puno prije i zahtijevao da mu odmah jave kad stigne posta, slao je svoj broj, mail, sve racune, ovo ono.ocito su pomislili da njega nece zajebat tako lako...


----------



## tonyy

Evo stigao Magifoam danas...Tomislav,tvoj dio će doć sutra..ako ne zaluta paket...


----------



## mislavto

kako smrdi magifoam, majko moja


----------



## mislavto

evo danas sam testirao malo snow foam-ove. atas je kao cistac najbolji od sva tri. ph-neutrala treba najmanje za jednu bocu, atasa i magifoama treba staviti dosta da daju dobru pjenu....i malo mi je sumnjivo kako atas i magifoam imaju skoro isti miris, kao pokvarena riba...danas sam pomislio da su to isti proizvodi.
magifoam me prvo razocarao, stavio sam ga 50ml i napunio vodom dalje i pjene nije bilo nigdje. onda sam sav isfrustriran stavio cisti ph neutral i pjena nije bila normalna, guuuuuuuuuuuusto. pa sam to isto napravio s magifoam i isto je pjena bila opaka. na kraju sam stavio atas cca 150-200ml na pola litre vode i to je davalo super pjenu i cistilo najbolje od sva tri. tati sam s berlinga poskidao musice stare oko 3 tjedna. naspricao sam suh auto atasom, pustio 5-6 minuta i isprao miniwashem. treba se truditi da se sva pjena skine s auta, jako tesko se skida.
mislim da je zakljucak u svemu tome da odsad kupujem atas. jedino me smrad ubija, tu je valet pro puno bolji, on bar nema smrad po raspadnutim organskim tvarima 
magifoam jos moram malo isprobat kako cisti jer sam ga bio spricao na mokar auto...sad ce doci tata s puta pa cu probati na octaviji...evo slike od danas


----------



## tonyy

Evo danas i ja isprobao magifoam...super zadovoljan sam s njim,odlično čisti,pjeni,ostavio sam ga 10 minuta i kod ispiranja svu prljavštinu isprao,činilo mi se da se odmah može počet sušit,al me bilo strah pa sam oprao sa 2 bm....stavio 150ml magifoama i 850 vode...


----------



## slobodank

Večeras sam krenuo da malo sredim corsu, problem naravno swirls. Koristio sam da polirku i automagic paste. Evo jedna fotografija da vidite kako to izgleda pa dajte komentare. Hvala unapred.


----------



## tonyy

Dobar 50/50...kakve su te paste automagic?


----------



## slobodank

Ja sam zadovoljan pogotovo odnosom cene i kvaliteta. Ja trenutno imam ove dve 
http://www.automagic.com/cart/110.htm
http://www.wegotwax.com/product/AutoMagic-New-Car-Glazepolish/Default.aspx
. Sinoć nisam imao reflektor kada sam radio pa me je malo bilo strah da idem još jednu ruku, a danas na suncu vidim da je ponegde ostao još koji swirl tako da će biti potrebno 2*power cut plus i onda glaze.


----------



## pulejunior

Poz za sve  Dugo sam na forumu ali skoro sam se registrovao... Nisam imao potrebu da se registrujem posto za sva pitanja koja su mi potrebna ili ce biti potrebna nailazim vec na forumu od drugih ali aj i da to uradim kako je red Dolazim iz Srbije i zovem se Mario ili nadimak pulejunior... i malo se igram sa auticima i tako  
Poz


----------



## tonyy

Pozdrav...


----------



## Keza

Ultra-Polish said:


> Poz za sve  Dugo sam na forumu ali skoro sam se registrovao... Nisam imao potrebu da se registrujem posto za sva pitanja koja su mi potrebna ili ce biti potrebna nailazim vec na forumu od drugih ali aj i da to uradim kako je red Dolazim iz Srbije i zovem se Mario ili nadimak pulejunior... i malo se igram sa auticima i tako
> Poz


pozdrav imenjak
slobodno dodes na 
www.cro-detailing.com pa tamo pisemo


----------



## slobodank

A vidim svi smo otišli na cro detailing


----------



## mislavto

izgleda, umrli smo ovdje


----------



## Z____C

valet pro foam























































Pozdrav iz Slovenije:wave:


----------



## tonyy

Pozdrav...odličan aston..


----------



## mislavto

valet pro zbilja ima najbolju pjenu


----------



## Jakub555

Witam...znacie kogos z Polski ?
Dziekuje


----------



## Keza

da napravimo mali bump ovdje jer smo svi na CD forumu

ima li novih clanova?

Slovenci nas nesto izbjegavaju? Mozda se srame


----------



## Z1000

*Pozdrav*

Pozdrav iz Srbije. Bavi li se neko detailngom ovde, posto ja na netu ne nalazim ni jednu informaciju

Pozz


----------



## Keza

vidim nasao si nas
pozzz i ovdje :wave:


----------



## Z1000

jesam jesam


----------



## j1ggy

Pozdrav, narode. Igor iz Srbije vas pozdravlja i nada se da ste svi pregrmeli ove hladne dane bez gubitaka. 

Ja sam _detailer_ iz okoline Novog Sada, koji je u ovom poslu par godina i sada sam resio da celu pricu dignem na visi nivo. Sajt je gotov za par dana, book je vec zavrsen, adaptacija novog prostora je u toku, prosirujem asortiman kozmetike i ostalih "bits and pieces". Ode cela ustedjevina. 

Nisam nigde trosio prostor na neku samoreklamu, jer na bilo koji forum u Srbiji da stavim bilo sta od radova, smatrace da se reklamiram. Da ne lazem, postavio sam na jednom forumu i to je sve. Cim uhvatim vremena, doci cu na Cro Detailing, da sirimo dobru volju izmedju nasih naroda, pogotovo iz razloga sto imam rodbine i prijatelja po celoj Hrvatskoj.


----------



## Keza

pozzz
nije da bas previse pisemo ovdje jer smo sve tamo prebacili

slobodno dodes svi su dobrodosli


----------



## kordun

pozdrav svima


----------



## Keza

pozdrav

odakle si rodom? vidim da ti pise u lokaciji Berkshire


----------



## kordun

zivim u Reading, UK oko 50km od Londona


----------



## Keza

slobodno i ti dodes na forum

da iz prve ruke vidimo zato su britanci ludi za detailingom a vrijeme je koma svaki dan :doublesho


----------



## mislavto




----------



## zdravo

Pozdrav svim članovima foruma, toliko sam bio zaokupljen njime da sam ovaj totalno zaboravio qqqq


----------



## slobodank

momci šta nam je sa forumom?


----------



## Keza

mali problemi

sad smo opet u pogonu


----------



## zdravo

Ima li koga iz Hercegovine?


----------



## Keza

ima tko novi iz nase regije???


----------



## Yassian

Ima!!! Nisam znala da je ovdje ovoliko aktivnih ljudi iz ove regije! Ugodno sam iznenađena! :thumb:


----------



## Keza

pozdrav i ovdje

ima nas ovdje ali ima nas i vise na nasem forumu
link imas na stranicama malo prije

slobodno dodes


----------



## Yassian

Vidila sam link, ali nisam još stigla pogledati forum! Očekujte me i tamo u neko skorije vrijeme  Premda vam neće biti puno koristi od početnika


----------



## Keza

svi smo mi jednom bili "zeleni" tako da nemas brige


----------



## skiron

evo i mene ovdje ... pozdrav svima poznatima s CD-a i ostalima za sad meni nepoznatima ...

regao se u prvom mjesecu a tek sad počeo i tu malo piskarati ...


----------



## Keza

pa kolega kao hobotnica se sirite detailing svijetom


----------



## skiron

Keza said:


> pa kolega kao hobotnica se sirite detailing svijetom


:wave:


----------



## Otter Smacker

kas nori ledu ir prezervatyvas?


----------



## Keza

opet svi zamrli?


----------



## skiron

svi su se bacili u čitanje i naručivanje ...


----------



## Z____C

Pozdrav iz Slovenije :wave:
BMW e92









RANGE ROVER SPORT









Mercedes Benz C

















BMW M3 e46









AUDI S8









MERCEDES BENZ C63 AMG









BMW M3 e46









BMW 6









PORSCHE PANAMERA + AUDI R8









AUDI R8









PORSCHE GT3 RS









:detailer::car:


----------



## deni2

Pozdrav, :wave:.


----------



## Keza

pozzz

drugi put kad sam u ljubljani navratim


----------



## Aljaz

Lep pozdrav vsem :wave:


----------



## tonyy

Pozdrav:wave:


----------



## Keza

Pozdrav :wave:


----------



## Z____C

Opet svi zamrli? :detailer:


----------



## skiron

samo čitamo ...


----------



## Keza

dođi na cro detailing

tamo smo aktivniji

Matej ti može dati više info


----------



## BStard

Poz iz Slovenije


----------



## Keza

pozzz


----------



## AllenF

Wtf????


----------



## Ziza

Di ste


----------



## zdravo

Ođe


----------



## Keza

opet mrtvilo ovdje

ajmo ekipa malo živosti nebi skodilo


----------



## skiron

živ živ ...  ... ma vidiš da je vrijeme očajno ... nitko ništa ne radi


----------



## tonyy

Ja radim..:lol:


----------



## skiron

ok ... ti uvijek radiš ... i postaš i sve ... rekao bih da nemaš ženu ni djecu ... ali imaš ... ne znam ... fenomen ... ;-)


----------



## Keza

čudo prirode


----------



## Vatroslav

Bok bok ekipa :thumb:


----------



## Keza

hello
da malo dignemo prasinu?

nema nikog novog?


----------



## A&J

pozdrav iz slovenije


----------



## Keza

pozdrav susjed 

ako vec nisi prikljuci se nasoj maloj zajednici


----------



## Z____C

pozdrav iz Slovenije.:buffer:


----------



## M-P

Pozdrav iz slo


----------



## Z____C

Kje ste vsi? :wave:


----------



## A&J

Z____C said:


> Kje ste vsi? :wave:


Pa evo me :lol: :wave:


----------



## chongo

Pa cj off desk :lol::lol::wave:


----------



## FallenAngel

Pozdrav i iz BIH


----------



## chongo

:lol:


----------



## FallenAngel

chongo said:


> :lol:


Move along chongo nothing to see here :lol:


----------



## Keza

pozdrav ekipa

ima netko novi sa nasih krajeva?


----------

